# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  يا بنات بليز شوروا علي اصالح زوجي و لا اطنشه؟؟؟

## تعب*قلبي

السلام عليكم احلى بنات
بليز محتاجه مساعدتكم
بدش بالموضوع على طول
من جم يوم صار بيني و بين ريلي خلاف و يومها اصلا كنت متضايقه من شي صار قبل و عقبها صار الخلاف و عصبت بسهوله و زعلته .. بس رحت سويت العشا ورجعت و قلت له احط لك عشا قال مابي عشاج عاد انا تضايقت من كلامه و خليته و مشيت و نام بالصاله و انا رحت نمت بالدار. عاد اليوم الثاني ما كلمني ابدا و مطنشني و انا ادزله مسجات يقراها و ما يرد و قلت له انا غلطانه حقك علي و اسفه و مسويه لك عشا اللي تحبه قال (وات ايفر) و مابي عشاج .. قلت له ما اكل اذا ما اكلت قال اوك كيفج لا تاكلين قلت له هالكلام من ورا قلبك.. قال لا من قلبي و مالج شغل فيني .. قلت له و تتحمل نتيجه كلامك؟.. قال اي انا مسئول عن كل كلمه اقولها.. و طنشني طبعا كا هذا كان مسجات ... و لما رجع من الدوام استقبلته و انا كاشخه و بابتسامه و اهوا دش ما طالعني و لا سلم جان اقوله دقيقه ابي اكلمك قال اشتبين؟ قلت له اذا بكلمك بتسمعني؟ قال لا !! انا شوي انكسرت و قلت له اوكي و انسحبت و رحت داري.. و من يومها الحين 3 ايام ما يكلمني و اغراض البيت و البنت اطلبها منه بمسج على موبايله ما بيننا اي كلام و اهوا اييبها و يحطها و لا حتى يطالعني... و انا محتاره ارد احاول معاه ؟؟ و هل اتصرف معاه عادي اطبخ له و احطله الاكل؟ مع العلم ان لما سويت له الاكل كل يوم يعبر على طاوله الطعام ما يلمس الاكل و يطلع او ينام و الاكل على حطته فأضطر اشيله.. و هالشي من قبل اهوا يسويه كل وقت هوشات.. فيه طبع وقت الطناقير ان اذا سويت له حاجاته من طبخ و ترتيب لاغراضه الخ يقول لي ليش سويتي؟ محد قالج سويلي اي شي و مابي منج شي... و لما اقول اوك براحتك و لا اسوي له شي يقول لي اصلا انتي زوجه؟ ما تسوين واجباتج و لا تجابلين طلبات ريلج! و دايما يفتح ملفات قديييييمه و اييب هوشات مغبره يذكرني فيها و تكبر المشكله و حتى انسى سبب مشكلتنا اليديدة حاولت معاه وايد ان يترك عالطبع ماكو فايده فقمت اطنشه و اهوا صار يتعود كل هوشه ينام بالصاله و لا يكلمني مع ان المفروض محد فينا ينام بره الغرفه بس شسوي فيه!!! احترت شسوي معاه!!

المهم مابي اطول عليكم اكثر هل ادزله مسج رومانسي احاول احنن قلبه ؟ و لا محاولاتي كافيه و الدور عليه متى ما طخ ايي بروحه؟؟ مليت من سوالف و حركات اليهال
مابي اقول لاحد من اهلي و لا اهله عشان لا تكبر المشاكل و اصلا مشاكلنا لازم ما تطلع بره عشان لحد يتشمت فينا باجر و لا شي ما شيات
تكفون شسوي؟!!

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## ام براق

يا حبيبتي هذا زووجج روحيله اتكلمي معااااه احسن المسجااات مول ما تنفع

----------


## مـــــريم

اتميرضي مثلي عليه خليه هو يتعنى وييج :Smile:

----------


## (خيماويه)

الله يصلحكم الحمدالله اللي عندي مب جي ولا بنتحر بصراحه الله يعينج ماعرف شقولج كل وحده ريلها غير انا ريلي بسرعه يلين مب جي !!

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> يا حبيبتي هذا زووجج روحيله اتكلمي معااااه احسن المسجااات مول ما تنفع


مشكورة حبيبتي بسانا حاولت اكلمه مرتين على يومين و كل مره يقول لي ما يبي يكلمني احس لي متى احاول اراضيه و هو يصد عني !!




> اتميرضي مثلي عليه خليه هو يتعنى وييج


ههههههه ضحكتيني الله يسعدج يا رب.. حبيبتي للاسف ريلي من النوع اللي اذا عصب ما يهتم حتى لو صج مريضة ااااه بس




> الله يصلحكم الحمدالله اللي عندي مب جي ولا بنتحر بصراحه الله يعينج ماعرف شقولج كل وحده ريلها غير انا ريلي بسرعه يلين مب جي !!


امين و الله لا يغير عليج يا رب و لا اييب المشاكل بينكم

----------


## red apple

*آلي آشوفه آنآآآ . . . 

تمـي طبخي كل يوم !!! 
حتى لو مآ يآكل برآآيه !! لأآ تخلييينه يمسسسك عليج غلطة !! 

و حآولي ويآآه بعد مرة و مرتين و 3 !!*

----------


## تعب*قلبي

اشدعوه يا بنات وين ردود الباجين ؟؟؟ جد محتارة ما بين محاولاتي بالصلح معاه و ما بين كرامتي شو تسوي لو انتوا مكاني؟  :3:

----------


## شمه الشطوره

اختي الريال لما بيهدا بيج بروحه
الي عليج سويتيه خلاص دن
لاتكلميه اولا تسيرين له ولا اطرشين اي مسج هو حاب يرتاح عقب بيج بنفسه

----------


## شهد123

الله يحنن قلبه عليج وقومي بواجباتج ع اكمل وجه عشان ما يمسك عليج زله ..
ثاني شي يوم بنام فالصاله فرشي لج عداله ونامي😁 بس لا ترمسينه وان راح الغرفه نفس الشي قوليله انا خيفانه ما اعرف ليش وشو ياني ..😉..
بس لا اتمين اطرشي له مسجات ولا تكلمينه يوم يهدأ الوضع من بينكم عندج امرين يا انج تناقشين معااه بهداوه بس من دون فتح مواضيع جديمه طبعاً يوم ترمسينه مسكيه ايده 😊 استحي اشرح لج اكثر من جيه بس انتي حرمه وادرى ..
والامر الثاني اطنشين ولا كأنه شي صار وعامليه بالزين..
والله يهدي سره ويبعد عنكم المشاكل..

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> *آلي آشوفه آنآآآ . . . 
> 
> تمـي طبخي كل يوم !!! 
> حتى لو مآ يآكل برآآيه !! لأآ تخلييينه يمسسسك عليج غلطة !! 
> 
> و حآولي ويآآه بعد مرة و مرتين و 3 !!*


مشكورة اختي تعبت و انا احاول و المصيبه حرام كل مره الاكل يخترب و ينرمي تكرمون بالزباله و انا اوقف قدام الفرن و اطبخ و اتعب عالفاضي ... و بدال لا يقول مشكوره يقول محد قالج تطبخين  :Frown:

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> الله يحنن قلبه عليج وقومي بواجباتج ع اكمل وجه عشان ما يمسك عليج زله ..
> ثاني شي يوم بنام فالصاله فرشي لج عداله ونامي بس لا ترمسينه وان راح الغرفه نفس الشي قوليله انا خيفانه ما اعرف ليش وشو ياني ....
> بس لا اتمين اطرشي له مسجات ولا تكلمينه يوم يهدأ الوضع من بينكم عندج امرين يا انج تناقشين معااه بهداوه بس من دون فتح مواضيع جديمه طبعاً يوم ترمسينه مسكيه ايده  استحي اشرح لج اكثر من جيه بس انتي حرمه وادرى ..
> والامر الثاني اطنشين ولا كأنه شي صار وعامليه بالزين..
> والله يهدي سره ويبعد عنكم المشاكل..


 مشكوره اختي هو الحين صاير ما يتقبل مني اي كلمه فأنا تركته بس احنا ساكنين في شقه في الدور الثاني في بيت اهله يعني عنده من يونسه و انا اهلي في منطقه بعيده و ماقدر اخبرهم لا يحاتون او تكبر المشكله و لا عندي صديقات و لا اعرف احد و الوحده و الصمت راح يموتوني و هو مادري الى متى بقاطعني و اصلا مادري ليش هالاسلوب و شنو نهايته عباله بهالطريقه يعاقبني بس الواقع ان كل ما طالت فتره الجفا كل ما كرهته لاني لما يغلط معي اسامحه بسرعه و هو يحقد علي بالايام و الاسابيع تعب وربي تعبت  :3:

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> اختي الريال لما بيهدا بيج بروحه
> الي عليج سويتيه خلاص دن
> لاتكلميه اولا تسيرين له ولا اطرشين اي مسج هو حاب يرتاح عقب بيج بنفسه


متى بس متى ما تخيلت في حقد لهدرجه  :Frown:  من شوي صادفته بالمطبخ ما تتخيلون كيف صد و طلع بسرعه ما يبي حتى يشوفني و سويت عشا لبنتي و قلت من باب الطيب اسأله اذا ياكل معانا قبل لا اخلص سؤالي و قبل لا اكمل جملتي و لا هو يقول (نوب) يعني لا .. من غير حتى لا يطالعني و عينه على شاشه لابتوبه

انا بديت افكر اني اروح بيت اهلي و لا هالعيشه معاه :,(

----------


## افناان

تفاهمي معاه بهدوء و تحملي الصدمات دامه عصبي بس اخرتها بيرضى ان شا الله 
و حاولي ما تزعلينه مرة 2

----------


## مـــــريم

لا ترمي الاكل كل يوم نفس الديايه الي ع الطاوله رجعيها لفريزر واليوم ال2 سخنيها وباجي الاكل بعد..
واليوم الي بيرضى فيه قوليله والله ماتاكل هالاكل يالله انا عازمتنك ع أحلى عشا افأحلى مطعم..ههههههههههههه

----------


## ام زايدالغالي

حبيبتي تصير في رياييل وايد من هالنوعيه الغاليه يوم تشوفينه قاعد بروحه او منسدح روحي عندها وامسكي يده وحتى لو شلها ردي مسكيها وحضنيه وكم كلمه منج حلوه ولاتيبين موضوع المشكله اللي زعلتكم اول شي راضييه وحتى لو يبه يقوم لا تخلينه يعني تنازلي شوي واستهبلي عليه وان شاءالله يمشي الحال 
صدقيني هالنوعيه يكون عقلهم مثل الطفل يباله مسايسه 
والله يسعدكم يارب

----------


## قلب ألماسي

لو منج بنام معاه بالصالة أو أترياه يرقد عقب ألصق فيه قولي له أسمع اصوات او حلمت كابوس ومو رايمة أرقد أو بردانة بيني له انج تحتاجينه وأنه مهم في حياتج 
حل ثاني خلي أجواء الصالة رومانسية يعني دخنيها ذهبي فراشه حطي له بلك الجراشة حذاله مثل غرفة النوم بس باتي بحجرتج 
المهم لا تحسسينه انه عزوبي (يعني معاك حد يهتم فيك ولو زعلان)
لو زاد الكيلة اسبوع اسبوعين وتحسين انج ما غلطتي وايد بحقه قولي له ترى نحكم حد من أهلك وحد من أهلي ونشوف منو الغلطان ولو ما رضى قولي له الآية اللي تقول حكم من اهله وحكم من اهلها وصدقيني لو سالفة تافه بيمشيها أكيد محد يحب يدخل حد في مشاكله 
امم لو سبب الخلاف غلطتي على حد من اهله قولي له الله بيحاسبني وياخذ من حسناتي ويعطيهم (تريحهم أحس) والله لو نستدل بكلام الله وايد اييب نتيجة معاهم 
والله يسخر لج زوجج وان شاء الله اكون أفدتج

----------


## قلب ألماسي

وما شي كرامة في التعامل مع الريال أنتي سيدة الموقف الحرمة تقدر تتأقلم مع رغبات الريال وعناده بس هو لا ما يقدرون صعب عليهم (هم جي)
وكنت اسمع لدكاترة نفسيين مثل طارق حبيب يقول لو ريلج طفل عامليه ك طفل ولو سي السيد عامليه سي السيد ولو عزوبي بمعنى انه يتحسب عمره عزوبي خليه يعيش عزوبي 
وزين منه هو اللي طلع من الحجرة مو أنتي مرده يرجع لج بس أنتي اكشخي وأغريه واتنازلي وارقدي معاه (أغصبيه عليج) واتحملي والله التعامل مع الرياييل صعب والحمدلله تشوفين فالبيت ما يبات برع
والله يسخره لج وكثري من الاستغفار والله مفعول الاستغفار قوي ما شاء الله

----------


## تعب*قلبي

مشكورين يا بنات يجزاكم الجنه على مروركم و تعليقاتكم
سويت اغلب اللي قلتولي عليه و لا فيه فايده.. لا حشى يا اختي ما غلطت على اهله هم مثل اهلي و احترمهم .. هي السالفه بدأت بسبب طلبات البيت من السوبر ماركت و لما حاولت اكلمه لف بالسالفه و لف و لف لما قام يقول انتي محيتي شخصيتي و امسويتني مثل الخروف و الله قسما انصدمت انا اسوي جي؟؟!! و سألته شنو المواقف اللي خلته يحس جي ما جاوبني. قلت له شلون تتهمني بشي انا بريه منه ما عاش من يسويك خروف او يمحي شخصيتك انت تاج راسي او عيالي و حبيبي.. قال ما عاد يهمني ما ابيج و بايعج و مابي غير نتطلق و ارتاح منج لان في الايام ال 3 اللي راحوا اللي تركتيني فيهم لحالي كانت من احلى ايامي و ابيها تكون دايما جي ما اسمع صوتج! انا من جد انكسرت و انذليت كان صارلي تقريبا 6 ساعات و انا اقوله سامحني و حقك علي و انا اصلا مو عارفه شنو مزعله و اخر شي هالكلام

هو عنده اخته اكبر منه متزوجه و عندها عيال هي قدام الناس و قدام الكل طيبه و حبوبه بس هي من تحت لي تحت و ايام ملجتنا كانت ترسل لريلي و اخوهم العزوبي صور خادشه للحياء و انا كلمتها و نصحتها و قلتها ما يجوز قالت ترى امزح وخلاص ما برسل لريلج اي شي بس مادري اذا شالت في قلبها علي... سبق انها حاولت تخلينا نتطلق بس هالكلام من حول 5-6 سنوات ... و من اسبوعين تقريبا وانا يالسه مع اهل ريلي و نسولف و نضحك و لا تقول الريال لازم ما يخلي مرته تسويه خروف مادري شنو ياب الطاري بس طوفت لها و الحين ريلي يقول لي انتي تسويني خروف... انا مو عارفه اذا لها دخل باللي قاعد يصير و لا شو و لا ابا اتهمها بس اللي محيرني ان سبب المشكله حيل تافه و رده فعله ما يباني و الحين مصر يبي نتطلق كأنه كان بركان خامد و الحين انفجر !!  :Frown:

----------


## مالتيزرس

صدقيني ع كل شغلة تسوينها تاخذي أجرها. استمري فشغلج. عسى ربي يحنن قلبه عليج

----------


## بنت رفيعه

أنا من رأيي لاتكبرين رأسه وأيد خلاص انتي ندمتي. و طلبتي السماح كمن مره ترا بيتعود و انتي إلي راح تتعبين خلاص خليه و سوي شغلج و اهتمي بعمرج و بنت و خليه فحاله كمن يوم ؤلأتكلمينه ؤلأ مسجأت بينيله انه غلطان و هو اللي بيندم أزعلي و صدقيني بيستغرب و. بيكلم ج. لأن الريائيل مايحبون الحرمه اللي تركص وراهم أثقلي هذا ريلج مابيسير مكان بس أثبتي شخصيتج و خليه كمن يوم و بيردلج صدقشني لاتقولين ريلي مب من هالنوع كل الرئيائل نفس الشي 

السموحه هذا رأيي و سوري إذا شفتي غلطات مطبعيه خخخخخخخخ

----------


## بنت رفيعه

بس ؤالله نصيحه يأختي قوي شخصيتج لاتمين تقوليله كلمة سوري وأيد هذا ريلج يعني طول العمر فخلي كلمتج وحده لاتمين تحت رئوله و تضيقين بعمرج عشان بس يرضى عليج بتندمين. و هو استغل ضعفج فمن جي يالس يتمدا على ؤلأ شيء

----------


## Rose.Style

كل بيت له مشاكلـه . .
اتوقع طبيعة شخصية ريلج جي حتى لو حاولتي تغيرينه بيرد على كل زعله على نفس الطبع 
شوفي ختيه انا في كل الحالات لو شو ما صار ما احب ان الريال يرقد في حجره ثانيه والحرمه
في حجره ، انتي عودتيه انج تسكتين على هالطبع وترقدين روحج =) ،
انا احس هالحركه هي تبعد الزوج اكثر في فترة المشاكل 

حاولي تكلمينه شخصياً فيس تو فيس بليا تيلفون
و اقنعيه بوجهة نظرج و اللي تبينه وراضيه عادي مافيها شي
هذا ابو عيالج

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

ﻻ تسوين آكل فيه تكلف سوي اشيآء خفيفة ويادوب تكفي

شخص وآحد يعني لو ما أكله انتي كليه لوول ..

ولآ تمين تحنين وتطرشين له مسجآت بس خلآص سؤيتي

اللي عليج ، احفظي ماي ويهج وبنفس الوقت ﻻتكشرين

خلج عآديه وﻻ جنه شي مستوي ، بس أدي واجباتج ع أكمل وجه

عشان ﻻ يكون له حجة عليج ، وانشغلي بنفسج وبنتج وهوآياتج

الحيآة ماوقفت ع زعله !

الله يسخر لج ايآه يآرب وطمنينا عن مستجدآتج

----------


## مـــــريم

> مشكورين يا بنات يجزاكم الجنه على مروركم و تعليقاتكم
> سويت اغلب اللي قلتولي عليه و لا فيه فايده.. لا حشى يا اختي ما غلطت على اهله هم مثل اهلي و احترمهم .. هي السالفه بدأت بسبب طلبات البيت من السوبر ماركت و لما حاولت اكلمه لف بالسالفه و لف و لف لما قام يقول انتي محيتي شخصيتي و امسويتني مثل الخروف و الله قسما انصدمت انا اسوي جي؟؟!! و سألته شنو المواقف اللي خلته يحس جي ما جاوبني. قلت له شلون تتهمني بشي انا بريه منه ما عاش من يسويك خروف او يمحي شخصيتك انت تاج راسي او عيالي و حبيبي.. قال ما عاد يهمني ما ابيج و بايعج و مابي غير نتطلق و ارتاح منج لان في الايام ال 3 اللي راحوا اللي تركتيني فيهم لحالي كانت من احلى ايامي و ابيها تكون دايما جي ما اسمع صوتج! انا من جد انكسرت و انذليت كان صارلي تقريبا 6 ساعات و انا اقوله سامحني و حقك علي و انا اصلا مو عارفه شنو مزعله و اخر شي هالكلام
> 
> هو عنده اخته اكبر منه متزوجه و عندها عيال هي قدام الناس و قدام الكل طيبه و حبوبه بس هي من تحت لي تحت و ايام ملجتنا كانت ترسل لريلي و اخوهم العزوبي صور خادشه للحياء و انا كلمتها و نصحتها و قلتها ما يجوز قالت ترى امزح وخلاص ما برسل لريلج اي شي بس مادري اذا شالت في قلبها علي... سبق انها حاولت تخلينا نتطلق بس هالكلام من حول 5-6 سنوات ... و من اسبوعين تقريبا وانا يالسه مع اهل ريلي و نسولف و نضحك و لا تقول الريال لازم ما يخلي مرته تسويه خروف مادري شنو ياب الطاري بس طوفت لها و الحين ريلي يقول لي انتي تسويني خروف... انا مو عارفه اذا لها دخل باللي قاعد يصير و لا شو و لا ابا اتهمها بس اللي محيرني ان سبب المشكله حيل تافه و رده فعله ما يباني و الحين مصر يبي نتطلق كأنه كان بركان خامد و الحين انفجر !!


معناته اتقربي من اخته اونه اتصليلها وتقوليلها هو زعلان ونا مايهون علي اباج تدخلين واسطة وانتي غالية علي واحسج اتروميين تقنعينه.

----------


## ميميه88

لاتعتذرين اكثر كل ما اعتذرتي اكثر كل مابطر اكثر وزاد بعناده
شوفي روحي له وبكل جديه كلمتين واسمعهم انا اللي علي وسويته غلطانه واعتذرت وغير هذا مالي رمسه ثانيه وياك تبانا نعيش جيه برايك تبانا نتطلق مب اول ولا اخر حد نحن ولاتزيدين عليهن 
طبعا ما احرضج على الطلاق بس من يشوفج جيه جديه صدقيني بيتلوم وبيرد برمسته واذا انه صدق مايباج وعايفنج وقالج بطلقج مااضن انتي بعد ترضين بالمذله
ومنها لاترمسينه ولاتحين حتى عينج بعينه عامليه بالمثل
وعسى الله يحنن قلبه عليج يارب

----------


## ميميه88

دام انها ماتدانيها وايد افضل انها ماتدخل خته ابدا بالموضوع

----------


## مـــــريم

> لاتعتذرين اكثر كل ما اعتذرتي اكثر كل مابطر اكثر وزاد بعناده
> شوفي روحي له وبكل جديه كلمتين واسمعهم انا اللي علي وسويته غلطانه واعتذرت وغير هذا مالي رمسه ثانيه وياك تبانا نعيش جيه برايك تبانا نتطلق مب اول ولا اخر حد نحن ولاتزيدين عليهن 
> طبعا ما احرضج على الطلاق بس من يشوفج جيه جديه صدقيني بيتلوم وبيرد برمسته واذا انه صدق مايباج وعايفنج وقالج بطلقج مااضن انتي بعد ترضين بالمذله
> ومنها لاترمسينه ولاتحين حتى عينج بعينه عامليه بالمثل
> وعسى الله يحنن قلبه عليج يارب




عجبني ردج انا اتبع هالاسلوب وايد لكن هي اتظن انه يمكن اخته لاعبه ابعقله ترى الرياييل كلمة اتوديهم وكلمه اتيبهم مممممممم ولا انا غلطانه ؟؟

----------


## مـــــريم

ميميه ترى اخته يمكن اتكون السوسه..

----------


## طيف الغربة

ما اشوف الموضوع يوصل للطلاق الله يهديه زوجك ليه يقول طلاق والامر ما يستاهل !؟ :23: 

اتوقع ف شيء انتي مب فاهمتيه في مثل هالمواقف لازم المواجهه واجهية ليش تبي نطلق وخلي الكلام جدي معه لانك عملتي الازام وهو مصر على الزعل ويبي الطلاق 

فاالامر يحتاج جلسه تفاهم ومواجهه بنفس الوقت اذا شاريك ويبي الحال يصلح فكوني كذلك وحافظي على بيتك

لكن لو الامر وصل جديا لاصراره على لطلاق انسحبي وخلي حد من اهلك يتفاهم معاه ويعرف شو الي في !؟

وربي ما يوصل الامر للطلاق ويكتب مافيه الخير لكم

----------


## ميميه88

هيه مريم اتوقع هيه لكن احس انها بتزيد الطين بله 
ومثل ماقالت الاخت طيف الغربه
يعني فيه شي اكبر من هالشجار بس مايرمس

----------


## فراشة فوشية

حبيبتي رجعي كلميه بهداوه، حاولي اتطيبين خاطره وتاخذين وتعطين معاه
كل شي ينحل بالنقاش وبالسياسة (طيبي خاطره قد ما الموضوع يستاهل)

إذا نفس الشي مصر ومعاند طبقي كلام ميميه

وضروري اتحلون المشاكل بسرعة، كل ماطالت المشكلة كل ما الشيطان دخل بينكم ولعب براس كل واحد وكبّر المشكلة أكثر وأكثر

والله يصلحه ويصلح مابينكم يارب ويبعد عنكم الزعل والمشاكل :31:

----------


## بنت مجنونة

اوكيه شوفي الحل

----------


## بنت مجنونة

حركات زوجك واضحه ويوم مايحط عينه بعينش يخاف يضعف قدامش وهاي حركات يهال يهال وبس وتنفع وياها هاي الخطه اولا اسوي الاكل ثانيا نومي البنت ثالثااسحبي الفراش من دون السرير وحطي الاباجورات رابعاالبسي احلى لبس نوم خاص عندك وبخري الصاله بخورك الخاص اول ماتشوفينه \هجوم \تبوس وحركات وانا اسفه وانت تاج راسي \واخته لاتعطينها خبر بزعلكم ان كانت اهيا السبب بتقول بنفسها حيلتي مانفعت وياها \وتحملي لو ساعه\وانت بس واجبك بس تسوين اكل تر المطاعم واجدولا راح يضعف \وتر هاي الحركات تروض اسودد\وشوفي ان ملان وياش معنها صدق فيه مشكله ودخلي اهله ولا تقولين حق اهلش انت تقولين بعيد \ان كان فيه طلاق خبريهم بس

----------


## بنت مجنونة

وان كان بايعك ماتندمين ولا تحسين انك ظلمتي بنتك وانت تقولين من سنوات وياها واكيد اهو متاثر من كلام اخته ولو كان صدق مايباك اسهل حاجه الكلام طالق وانتها الموضوع

----------


## بنت مجنونة

وان الاسلوب وياه ناقشيه اليوم الثاني بتفاهم وان مافاد استقويي عليه وان راضاك بعدين لاترضين

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> حركات زوجك واضحه ويوم مايحط عينه بعينش يخاف يضعف قدامش وهاي حركات يهال يهال وبس وتنفع وياها هاي الخطه اولا اسوي الاكل ثانيا نومي البنت ثالثااسحبي الفراش من دون السرير وحطي الاباجورات رابعاالبسي احلى لبس نوم خاص عندك وبخري الصاله بخورك الخاص اول ماتشوفينه \هجوم \تبوس وحركات وانا اسفه وانت تاج راسي \واخته لاتعطينها خبر بزعلكم ان كانت اهيا السبب بتقول بنفسها حيلتي مانفعت وياها \وتحملي لو ساعه\وانت بس واجبك بس تسوين اكل تر المطاعم واجدولا راح يضعف \وتر هاي الحركات تروض اسودد\وشوفي ان ملان وياش معنها صدق فيه مشكله ودخلي اهله ولا تقولين حق اهلش انت تقولين بعيد \ان كان فيه طلاق خبريهم بس


مشكوره اختي انتي و الاخوات كلكم تفاعلكم معاي ريحني.. بس للاسف حبيبتي انا في الايام العاديه اللي يكون كل شي اوكي اتزين له و البس و مو شرط يهتم اغلب المرات ما يتأثر و يروح ينام يقول تعبان من الدوام و ماله خلق حتى في الويكند ماله خلق عنده يطالع فيلم او يلعب بلاي ستشن احلى من الرمسه و السهر معاي مع اني و الله مو مقصره معاه و لا اخلي يمل و هذا بشهادته لكن صار دايم ماله خلق

----------


## تعب*قلبي

مشكورين يا بنات ما قصرتوا ادري تعبتكم معاي بس والله ما عندي خوات او رفيجات اشكي لهم و ماب اتعب امي و ابوي بهالسالفه

انا امس قعدت معاه فيس تو فيس من الساعه 11 و نص بالليل الى اذن اذان الفجر و هو راكب راسه و يقوم و يقعد و يطالع على لابتوبه و انا اتكلم و هو يقول خلاص قلتج لج مابيج leave me the f*** alone و انا اقوله ماله داعي هالالفاظ يقول انا مابيج و بقول اللي بمزاجي مب عايبج محد قالج تصبرين علي و الكلام اللي قاله و الطلاق كله كان فيس تو فيس و قلت له تراها المشكله تافهه و ما توصل لهدرجه احنا بيننا عشره عمر و بنت حرام تظلمها ما فكر شو بصير فيها؟ قال شو بصير يعني؟ كاهي عايشه ما بصير فيها شي مهي اول وحده امها و ابوها يتطلقوا... و اذا على الاكل انا سويت له الفطور بان كيك انا اللي خالطه المقادير مب الجاهز مع بعض و جي بس شال الصحن و رماه و قال مابي شي مي ايدج و قال لا تلمسي اغراضي.. انا فكرت السالفه جي عيل حتى ملابس يغسلهم بنفسه لان انا مو حاطني خدامه و بس.. صح كلام اختي روز انا بالاول سكت وايد على نومته بروحه الين تعود و الحين صار ينام بروحه لسبب و من غير سبب و لما سألته من جم اسبوع ليش نايم بالصاله يقول ما حبيت ازعجج... !!! يعني صارت عاده و قام يحب ينام بروحه و انا غلطانه ما تداركتها في وقتها

اخته ماقدر اكلمها انا ما أمن شرها و الله العالم هي شنو نيتها تجاهي و انا ما اثق فيها... امه و ابوه هم وايد زينين و انا اعزهم و هم كافين خيرهم شرهم بس دايم يقولون حنا ما نحب نتدخل بمشاكل عيالنا و الافضل ما تدخلونا و اخاف اروح اكلمهم عشان يكلمونه و يردوني خايبه .. و اصلا انا قلت له من باب اجربه لا تخلي المشكله تكبر و يضطرون اهلك يتدخلون قال لي محد له شغل و اذا امه و ابوه كلموه راح يقولوهم يما يبا مع احترامي لكم لكن لا تتدخلوا... 

و عن سبب المشكله احنا من زمان دايم مشاكل يعنيكل اسبوع هوشه على اشياء تافهه بس تكبر و السبب ان الله يسلمكم ريلي بدال لا يواجهه المشاكل يركنها على جنب و لا يحلها حل جذري فمن جي كل شوي ترجع المشاكل القديمه و تعود تصير الهوشات.. قلت له غلط لازم نحل مشاكلنا و نوايهها و لا عمرها ما راح تختفي يقول جي انا اسلوبي احب انسى المشكله و لا كل شي صار... مشاكلنا الاسبوعيه منها:

يتأخر في الدوام ما يخبرني و لا يتصل و لما اتصل ما يرد يكون مشغول طيب ارسل مسج قول انا بتأخر عشان لا اقعد احاتي صار شي بالطريج لا سمح الله
يرمي ملابسه الوصخه على الارض رغم ان انا حاطتله سله ملابس مخصوصه بس له
لما ياكل او يشرب مثلا شيبس و بيبسي يقوم و يترك العلب الفاضيه و القاذورات مكانها ما يرميها
تكرمون سلات المهملات تنملي على الاخر ما يرميها دايم حتى لو شافها يرمي فيها و الاشياء تطيح على الارض لان خلاص مليانه عالاخر يعني افهم ... يت ايام انا اشيلها احطها عند الباب عشان يحس و الحين قام يرميها لحالها بس لما تكون خلاص فل
يقول ما عنده وقت يقعد مع بنته و معاي بس لما يروح يزور اهله يقول ما بطول لان عندي شغل و شوي القاه طول اكثر من المده اللي قالها يعني ما يرتب وقته بين بيته و بين اهله
واجباته الزوجيه (مره في الشهر و مرات يباني و مرات اتزين و البس اتعطر بس كأني اخته عايشه معاه ما يحس) و اذا سألته ليش كل اللي اشوي ما يأثر فيك يقول و انا شنو دراني شنو اللي تبينه تبي شي قولي ما افهم حركات التلميح!!.. نعم؟؟؟؟ و شلون قبل كنت تفهم و الحين حل عليك الغباء؟؟ 
و ترى احنا عندنا سياره وحده و هو ياخذها الدوام و لا عندي سايق و لا شغاله يعني شغل البيت علي و فوقها كل محكوره في شقتي في بيت اهله
و فيه بعد لما اطلب منه شغلات من السوبر ماركت اكتب له مثلا بطاط طازج... اييبلي بطاط مثلج للقلي.. اقوله انا كتبت طازج يقول لي انتي غلطانه ما كتبتي "بطاط طازج من قسم الخضروات" اقوله ان من صجك و لا تمزح؟؟؟ هو دايم يعطيني تعليمات صعبه تخليني اتعب عشان يسوي يغهم و يسوي شغله حيل بسيطة

و غيره من اسباب ما تخلص معاه و هو مو راضي يحلها دايم يقول احسن شي نطنشها.. و هذي هي كل اسبوع ترجع المشاكل و انا شي طبيعي بتضايق من تكرار الامور من غير حل و هو ماظن يبي يتغير لان لو همه كان غير نفسه من زمان 

خواتي انا بيني و بينكم ما ودي اتطلق مافي وحده تطلق و هي تضحك.. بس ادري ان صعب يغير اطباعه و فوقها الحين انا 6 ساعات و انا يالسه اعتذر له و هو رفض اعتذاري و الطلاق هو اللي طلبه... يعني امامي خيارين: اتركه و اروح بيت اهلي انا و بنتي؟ و لا اقعد في شقتي و اشوف شصير؟؟  :Frown:

----------


## شمه الشطوره

شو تسيري تسوي بيت هلج يلسي ف بيتج حتى لو قالج طلعي بره غصبن عنه يلسي 
خلاااااص لا تطبخين له لا تكلمينه من هو يا حافظ عشان يذلج كل هالذل
اللهم اذل كل من ذل زوجته واهانها
طنشييييه ريلج كريهه عافانا الله سمحيلي اختي بس يرفع الضغط
الا اذا كان كاتب بعقد القران اباها خدامه وييلس يذلج ما عليه
بس انا اشوف انج زودتيها وترى طلاق ما بيطلقج وانا متاكده حركات عقيمه يالس يشوفج يريد يشوفج يوم تنذلين له الي عليج سويتيه Enough ما اباج تكلميه ولا تسويله سالفه وطبخ لاتطبخين له يسير يدور له مكان ياكل

----------


## روضه123

مممم سوي اللي عليج واذا طنشج عادي عامليه ببرود لاتعتذرين ابد خلي اعتذارج بطريقه غير مباشره 


لا تخلين القصور منج مثلا دامه مايتعشى سوي عشا لشخص واحد لو تعشى زين ماتعشى انتي اكليه وروحي نامي جابلي نفسج ريلج تعود انج اتمين تعتذرين له ويتغلى بزود 

ويوم بيي يتناقش قوليله فلان هذي اخر مره نفتح مواضيع قديمه اذا بتفتح انا بعد بفتح ومابنخلص من السالفه مب كل يوم نعيد نفتح ملفات مال 10 سنين ورا

----------


## تعب*قلبي

آآآآه احس من الالم كبرت 10 سنين بيوم و ليله 
مشكورين شمه و روضه و كل اخواتي ما قصرتوا الله يجزاكم الجنه بس تكفون ادعولي من قلووووووبكم تنحل مشاكلي و ربنا يهدي ريلي و يسخره لي و لبنته ... و راح ادعي لكم بظهر الغيب ان شاء الله  :Frown:

----------


## Cobon

اختي شو وين كرامتي
مستغربة منج تقولين وين كرامتج و انتي لاصقة فيه و مسجات و ف نفس الوقت تنفرين منه 

عطيه وقته شوي و اطبخي له كل شي و قعدي معاه بنفس المكان و عيب تنامين بمكان هو بمكان 
و لو راح بعيد عنج ايلسي عنده قولي شو اسوي ما اقدر ع زعلك و قعدي عنده و خلج عاقل و اس
تحملي اي كلمة يقولها 

يعني انتي ف اول يوم طبختي له و خليتيه ينام بروحه روحي عنده لو نام ف الغنفة بعد شو يعني نامي عنده ولا تخلينه بروحه انتي الغلطانة

----------


## m3andah

انا ماقريت كل الصفحات بس الظاهر ان الموضوع كبر 

مادري الصراحه ريلج عنيد ومكبر السالفه وهي صغيرة

داومي عالاستغفار والدعاء وان شاء الله ربنا بيفرج همك ويصلح بينكم

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

أشوف في شيء بالموضوع مفقود !!!!!!

الشغلات اللي ذكرتيها تستوي بكل بيت خلافات عادية وحتي الزعل بين زوجين تحدث والآثنين يصخوا فترة من الوقت وبعدها ترجع

الآمور والحياة تستمر -----

لكن اللي بينكم غريب ليوصل ان زوجك يقولك بنتطلق !!!!!!

وكل هذة الآعتذارات وموا قابل منك شيء غريب الآمر الصراحة

الحين بعد كل هذة الموحاولات للصلح ما فادت المطلوب منك طوله البال مع الهدؤ والتسليم المطلق لله بمعني لا تحرقي قلبك

ولا تستعجلي الآمر أنت ببيتك وزوجك وبنتك بجوارك عيشي بسلام ولا تعرضي نفسك علية لآن الواضح كل ما تماديتي هو يعاند

قومي بوجبات بنتك ولا تظهري ديقك بلآمر كأن ما في شيء وطلباتك تكون مباشرة منه بدل المسجات وكأن لا يوجد شيء

وكلها أيام ويدخل شهر رمضان المبارك مارسي حياتك ونزلي عند أهل زوجك وشاركيهم ولا تحبسي نفسك بشقتك ليل نهار وتواصلي

مع أهلك وأخوانك وصديقاتك وشعرية أنك بحاله سلام وتمارسي حياتك الطبيعية ---

وتقربي من الله ونشغلي برضاء الله فهو نعم المولي ونعم النصير---

وعطية فرصة بدون النبش والآعتذارات والملاحقة لحد العيد فلا تتعجلي الآمور أذا لم يغير ما بنفسة عليك بعدها أن تخبرية 

أنا بنسحب بهدؤ من حياتك انا هنا زوجة ولي زوج مسؤل ومحاسب عن هذة القطيعة وصبرت وأنت مصر علي القطيعة

سعتها لزم تختاري فراقة لبيت أهلك لآن بلآخر لا يصح غير الصحيح 

حياة غير سويا ليس حياة زوجية سليمة

----------


## راعيه الجامي

هلا أختي 
غالب الظن يكون عين أو أحد من أهله مآزر عقله ترا لو حتى انتي مسوتنه خروف ترا عادي هو ريلج هب ربيعج عسب يتحسس وترا أحيانا يقولج الزن بمخ الواحد يكون أقوى من السحر 
نصيحتي أختي التزمي باذكار الصباح والمسا، والتزمي بقرا،ه أو سماع البقره يوميا 
ومع ضمان من رب العالمين انه خلال اسبوع بيرجع لج بروحه ويدور رضاج وقولي راعيه الجامي قالت لانه البقره لها قوه عجيبه في توحيد النفس وطرد الشيطان 
أنا مريت بحالتج. وين كنت وكيف أصبحت بفضل البقره 
الله يهدي أنفسكم ويبعد عنكم الشيطان يارب

----------


## @ولاايف@

مراحب اختي ني من زمان مادخلت بس علشانج اليوم دخلت حبيبتي مافيه كرامه بين الريال وحرمته كنت مثلج اقول كرامه واكتشفت انه احلا الحظات تروح في هالكرامه المهم انتي سوي الي عليج وتمي وسوي كل شي يحبه والله يهديه المهم مايمسك عليج غلطه ويحسبها عليج بالعكس بتكونين انتي ماقصرتي ومحسوبه لج يعني حاولي الدلعيه وشوفي لازم تستغلين فترة الصلح وتتفقون حتي لو حد خذ بخاطره مايرقد بروحه لان هالشي يحط مسافه ويقسي فهمتي 

----------


## فراشة فوشية

حبيبتي اختي "تعب قلبي"، احنا كلنا خواتج وواجبنا ان نوقف معاج وانساعدج  :34: 

وبالعكس كل ما تكتبين اتطمنينا وانكون معاج أول بأول ف أبدا لا تترددين

انا أشوف انج سويتي اللي عليج وأكثر بعد .. هو الحين قاعد يذلج لأنه يجوفج اتراكضين وراه

انتي حاولتي واعتذرتي وكلمتيه وتناقشتي، خلاص، أحين طنشيه  :26:  جوفيه شنو بيسوي

وأبدا لاتبينين له انج خايفة من الطلاق، هو وصلت له الفكرة انج ماتبين تتطلقين

ف خلاص لاتحسسينه أبدا انج ميته عليه ومتمسكة فيه، عشان مايزيد

طنشيه ولاتعتذرين، قومي بواجباتج ولاتقصرين

وخبرينا فديتج شنو يصير معاج  :31: 

الله يصلح مابينكم ويهديه

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

لاتتكررين الاعتذار خلاص وليش نجامل انتي بشو غلطتي وشو المشكلة اللي وصلت للطلاق ....


اذا من الخلافات البسيطة اللي تصير بالبيوت فنصيحة لج ... خليه بروحه وطنشيه مصيره يرد ويعتذر لا تلصقين بالريال سوي اللي واجبج تسوينه ....

لاتحسسينه انج خايفة من الطلاق وان الخياه بتوقف من بعده ... 

انا ريلي اذا زعل وصالحته مرة مرتين ما طاع لو يتم شهر والله ما اصالحه بس اسوي اشياء تلين قلبه وتلفت نظره صوبي

----------


## الأصالة

خلاص انتي سويتي الي عليج ... خليه لين يهدى

----------


## Rose.Style

ريلج هب صغير حد يلعب بعقـله . .
وسمحيلي جانه سمع رمسة اخته شرا ماتقولين فهذا فعلا رجل بلا شخصيـه
الريال غالباً مايرضى اي حد يمس حرمته لا بكمله ولا بفعل ،
انتي كـ حرمة اخو لج قدرج و احترامج و قراراتج الخاصه فيج ومحد له شغل في حياتج

ثاني شي ما انصحج تستسلمين ابد و تروحين بيت هلج حالياً
لاتعطينه المجال في اي شي ، تبانا نطلق ؟ توكل على الله وانت اطلع من البيت انا مابطلع
وفر لي سكن ، خادمه و مصروف لي و لطفله و توكل على الله 
خليج صريحه وياه من البدايه . .

و اضم صوتي لـ صوت ختيه ( الأحلام الملونه )
تحملي لين رمضان و خلاف قرري ,

----------


## احلى بعفويتي

السالفه عاديه عصبتي وزعل و انا دووم جي ازعل و ما اكلمه الا ع وتس اب خخخخخ ما ادفع حق المسج بعد ههههههه 
و كمن يوم و ننسى ؟؟؟ 
ليش تهتمين عشان هو زعل ترا اليوم زعلتيه و باجر بيزعلج وهاي الحياة 
و الريال يوم يعصب و ياخذ في خاطره مو عطول تين تكلمينه لان بيكابر .. و بيين انج غلطتي الشي الكبير مع ان الموضوع يمكن عادي و نتي امسكي اعصابج لو ريلج من هالنوع الي يزعل ويعاند 

وعادي نحنا نمر بهالحالة .. لا تحسينا اخر المطاف .. بيهدى و بترجعون عسل

----------


## مشكلتي ذوق

هلا أختي خذيهامني جابليه وسويله أكل وغسلي ثيابه ولاتفكرين وايد واهتمي فعمرج وبنتج صدقيني لاطخ ريلج بييج وشلي سالفه الطلاق من راسج وبعدين مابين الريال وحرمته كرامه ولاغلط ولاقال لج شي قوليله الله يهديك ويسامحك أناعانيت من عناد ريلي وايد شراتج كان يرقدروحه لايتصل وأذاقلت له انزين مسج يقولي شوتبين فيني بس الحمدلله أخر5 سنين تغيروايد ألحين سوي اللي قلتلج أياه خليه يحن علي بنته عوديهاترمسه بالفون خبريه بمسج أنهاتصيح_تباترمسه صدقيني بيحن وانتي أصبري ووسعي صدرج كله بأجره واحتسبي عندربج وأذاتراضيتو طلبتج تخبريني بالخاص بخبرج شوتسوين عقب شخصيه ريلج شرات ريلي الله يعينج ويقوي قلبج

----------


## تعب*قلبي

مشكورين اخواتي قريت كل ردودكم وحده وحده و حابه اشكرك كل وحده فيكم على دعمكم المعنوي والله انكم رفعتوا معنوياتي يجزاكم الجنه ان شاء الله... و اتبعت نصيحة الاخوات و صليت بنيه ان ربي يصلح بيننا و يهديه و اكثرت من الاستغفار و الله يهديه.و بعد سويت كل واجباتي تجاهه مثل ما نصحوني الاخوات عشان لا يكون تقصيري حجه له علي، حطيت العشا على الطاوله و رجعت غرفتي قلت يمكن اذا شافني مو قباله بياخذ راحته و ياكل.. اما اذا رماه نفس كل يوم جد راح اتحطم. 
و هاليومين صاير يطلع بره الشقه و يطول و ما ادري وين يسير و لا مع من يطلع و اذا رسلت له مسج يرد علي يا اما يجاوب
leave me alone 
او
K
بس اانا الحين ما ارسله اي شي بس اذا احتجت شي للبيت او الصغيره ارسل له اذا ما عليك امر ييب معاك كذا و كذا و هو يرد علي يقول "ك" و ارد عليه يسلمو، و خلاص ما يرد بعدها ولا يقول الله يسلمج و انا اقول بقلبي الله يهديك و يحنن قلبك  :Frown: 
انا وايد عاطفيه و حساسه و تعبانه حيل و منصدمه نفسيا ان ريلي عمره ما عاملني جي بحياتنا كلها عمره ما قال لي ما ابيج و بايعج مهما صار نتصالح بس هالمره غير و منصدمه ان شلون سالفه حيل تافهه تكبر لهدرجه الظاهر شايل في قلبه من زمان رغم ضحكاته و رغم طلعاتنا و سهراتنا لكن شايل في قلبه هواشنا القديم ... الله يهديه و يبعد عنه اباليس الجن و الانس

تكفون اخواتي لا تنسوني من دعائكم ادعولي ان الله يصبرني و يحنن قلبه و يهديه و يرجع لي و لبنته و بيته و يرضى يسامحني، الله يرحم والدينكم و لا عسى ما تذوقون الزعل و الفراق بينكم و بين ازواجكم ان شاء الله

----------


## تعب*قلبي

اخوات الحين انا في حيره هو قال لي بوديني بيت اهلي الويكند الياي شو اسوي اروح و لا اطلع اعذار عشان اقعد في شقتي؟
و في شي ثاني هو قال ما يبا يشوفني و لا يسمع صوتي هل اقعد في غرفتي و لا اطلع الصاله و كأن ما قال و لا صار شي؟
انا بالعاده افكر برواق و اتبع عقلي شو يقول لي بس هالمره مخي خلاص قفلو تعب من التفكير مو عارفه شو الصح من الغلط  :3:

----------


## ام خلود القمر

مادام عايشة في شقة الطابق الثاني طرشي الأكل لأهل ريلج بالعكس بتحصلين ادعيه وبركاتهم وبيمدحوج

أدعية الوالدين اشكثر تأثر في توفيق العيال 

من كلامج احس فيه حلقة مفقودة كل هذي السنين 6 سنوات مب شوي وهو شايل بخاطره غريبه

حاولي بدل لا ترمسيه تراجعين نفسج وتكونين صادقة مع الله بعدها مع نفسج نحن بشر احيانا الغيرة تعمي العيون وحب التملك تكسر الروابط 

حطي في بالج رضا الله بالأول 

الله يجمعكم وتصفى قلوبكم

----------


## Rose.Style

لاتروحين بيت هلج 
ممكن يجلب الموضوع عليج وممكن يلومج يوم من الايام
ان شاء الله كل شي بيتصلح . .

----------


## طاغية الأنوثة

حبيبتي ببساطه دامج انتي اللي غلطي تمي حاولي ولا تيأسي عسب تصالحينه ولا تقولين كرامتي وغيره لأنج انتي الغلطانه من البداية وأعرف انج اتبعتي وايد اساليب بس لا تيأسين وفكيره بسيطه انه يوم يرد من الدوام حضنيه وقوليله تولهت عليك وأكيد ما بيعطيج سالفة بس ما عليه تلصقي فيه وادلعي حبتين حتى لو طلب منج تخوزين عنه انتي قوليها بالصريح وبدلع ما بخوز إلا لو رضيت عني ما يهون علي زعلك
هاي الفكرة للي تغلط بحق زوجها لأني الصراحه ما أأيد فكرة الحرمة اللي تحاول تراضي زوجها وهو اللي يكون الغلطان والا بعدين بيتعود يزعلها وما يهمه شي لأنه ضامن انها بترد تراضيه مع انه الغلطان !!!!

----------


## لـون العطـر

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

سبحان الله .. شرات ريلي بس ما توصل إنه يقولي ما اباج وبطلقج

وتخيلي صار لنا أكثر من شهر وما زال مطنشني وزعلان ع سبب تااااااافه وعشان لا يكون من وجهه نظري أنا تافه بس

خذت رأي غيري وقال لي سبب تاااافه ما يحتاي إنه يعصب هالكثر عشانه .. مع إنه ما قلت لأحد إنه زعل وما زال زعلان 

وسويت شراتج .. راضيته بكل الطرق بالكلام فيس تو فيس والوتس أب والهدايا والأحضان .. كل شيء أعرفه جربته بس مثل ما هو ما تغير

والنفسية صارت زفت وتعبانة .. حتى المرض ما نفع .. وصلت غرفة الطوارئ ولا حتى سأل .. والحين مطنشني كالعادة بس يعطيني مصروف والسلام عليكم

وطول الأسبوع مداوم ... وما أشوفه إلا يوم في الأسبوع ويرد يداوم بحجة عنده شغل .. وما اسأله صدق عنده شغل وإلا بس ما يبي يشوفني

وفي اليوم الوحيد هذا .. ننام على سرير واحد وكل واحد على طرف وبينا المخدات بس  :5: 

وإذا بغيت أطلع أقضي مشوار أطرش له على الوتس أب يكون عنده خبر وأروح بروحي وأقضي مشاويري 

وقريت كل الردود قلت يمكن أحصل إجابة وحل لمشكلتي بما إنه مشكلتنا متقاربة بس ما حصلت حل

نصيحة مني لج أختي كأخت فالله ( وما أدري إذا كان لي الحق أعطيج نصيحتي لانه ما أعرف فاعليتها ولا عندي الخبرة )

بس طنشيه وعيشي حياتج واستمتعي .. وغيري نفسيتج وسيري بيت أهلج ولا تفكري فيه وريحي نفسيتج أسبوع

سوي أشياء أنتي تحبينها .. هوايات .. أماكن تحبين تروحينها .. تكلمين وتقابلين صديقاتج القداماء أو اهلج وخواتج وتضحكين وتسولفين

أنتي تقدرين تعيشين بسعادة من غير ريلج 

عيشي ولا تفكري كيف بتحلي المشكلة لانه أنتي سويتي اللي عليج .. بعد أسبوع في بيت أهلج .. دقيله وسلمي عليه وسألي عن أخباره

وقولي له إذا تباني تعال خذني من بيت أهلي ونفتح صفحة يديدة .. وإذا تم على رايه .. عندج أهلج وخبريهم بالموضوع وأهلج سندج

لانه الموضوع دام وصل لطلاق يحتاي إنه أدخلون طرف ثالث .. هذه عشرة عمر بينكم وأنتي مب عايشة بروحج ولا تحطين في بالج انهم بينزعجون 

أقل شيء .. خبري أبوج بس وقوليله تبين تحلين المشكلة بينكم وما تبينها تكبر وأحد يعرف 

وعليج أختي بالقرآن والدعاء وقيام الليل في الثلث الأخير وكثرة الأستغفار والتسبيح وقرآء سورة البقرة كل يوم بتحسين برااااااحة داخلية في نفسج 

أهم شيء نفسيتج وصحتج أختي .. لا تعكرين صفو حياتج بالمشاكل .. وخليج دوم بثقة كبيرة وقناعة برب العالمين 

وأي شيء كاتبه لج بيكون لج فيه خير .. وعسى أن تكرهوا شيء وهو خير لكم

وعسى الله يفرج همج ويسر لج أمورج يارب

،

----------


## مـــــريم

لاتظهريين

----------


## تعب*قلبي

مشكورة اختي لون العطر على كل كلمه قلتيها و ما قصرتي حبيبتي نصايحج و كلامج من جد يرفع معنوياتي ... و الله يكون في عونج عيل طلعوا رياييلنا من نفس الصنف المميت هذا !! 


ريلي ما يهتم لو بجيت له نهر من الدموع يوقف يطالعني ... و اذا مرضت او تميرضت بعد عنده عادي .. مو باقي شي على السفر و هو للحين ما يكلمني و انا احاول بطريقه غير مباشره ان اتقرب مثلا لما ايي من بره اقول السلام عليكم بس هوما يرد علي السلام.. و لما اييب اغراض البيت اقوله يعطيك العافيه بعد ما يرد علي... الحين هو في الدوام فقمت طلعت جنطتي و جنطه بنتي للسفر لبيت اهلي لكن ودي اعرف في داخله هل للحين يبا يودينا و لا في امل نقعد نتفاهم بس موب عارفه شلون اسأله هالسؤال ... مادري ليش داخلي شي يقول لا فات الفوت ما ينفع الصوت.. خايفه تكون طلعتي من شقتي سبب ان المشكله تكبر او ان بابتعادي يعيش حياه العزوبيه و تروقله و يستانس على الوضع اكثر ذيج الساعه وشو له يبيني ارجع انا و بنته؟ في نفس الوقت ممكن ابتعادي عنه يجدد مشاعره تجاهي ... و الله محتاره و مابي اخطي خطوه اندم عليها.. 

امس بالليل بعد صلاه العشا سويت لي صحن لقيمات و نزلت عند اهله اسولف معاهم ... خطر على بالي اقعد مع ابوه و اقول له السالفه على خفيف من غير تفاصيل بس ان ولدك زعلان من مشكله تافهه و الحين يقول مل من حياته و يفضل حياه العزوبيه و ناوي يوديني انا و بنتي بيت اهلي.. بس مادري ليش شي داخلي يقول لا تقولين و مسكت لساني و لا قلت اي شي و سويت نفسي عادي اضحك و الوضع طبيعي ... طبعا اللي يشوفني يقول عايشه اخر وناسه و انا من داخلي قلبي يتقطع و لو احد سألني شكلج متغير او تعبان يمكن كنت فجرتها من البجي ودي احد يحضنني.. بس وين اللي يحس و انا في هالمكان شبه الغريبه... و لما نزلت لهم و عقب صعدت شقتي طول الوقت ريلي كان قاعد بالصاله و ما سألني وين رايحه و لا من وين يايه ... 

فكرت ارسل له مسج اسأله هاه للحين تبينا نسير بيت اهلي و لا تبينا نقعد و نحاول نخلي السفينه تمشي؟ 
بس خفت ان حتى هالمسج يخلي راسه يكبر و يشوف نفسه اكثر

بديت اكرهه بسبب قسوته علي يعني مو فاهمه شلون ما يذكر لي اي شي زين سويته؟ كل شي زين قدمته له خلاص مسحه او رماه في البحر؟؟ 
والله لو انه يهودي ما قسى عليه هالقسوه كلها .... و في نفس الوقت مادري ليش للحين احاول و احارب عشان حياتنا مع بعض؟ و ليش للحين احبه رغم كل اللي سواه فيني؟؟ 

 :12 (1):  :12 (1):  :12 (1):  :12 (1):

----------


## تعب*قلبي

و نسيت اضيف ان على كثر ما احب اروح لاهلي على كثر مارتاح اجلس عندهم ... في شقتي بنتي لها غرفه لوحدها للنوم و غرفه للالعاب .. و غرفتي لوحدي .. في بيت اهلي انا معاها و كل اغراضنا في غرفه وحده ... و بيت اهلي مافي خصوصيه ابدا طبعا بكيفهم لان بيتهم ما يصح اتدخل ... بس كل هذا يهون قدام البشكاره مالتهم .. شغاله امي ما تحب بنتي (بنتي عمرها سنتين و نص) ماعرف شو السبب .. مع اني انا اللي اقوم فبنتي في كل شي بس مرات اكون تعبانه امي تقولها تساعدني .. بس يمكن لانها تحس مب ملزومه في البنت.. مع ان انا اعطيها فلوس و اشتري لها هدايا بين وقت و وقت ... و اللي قاهرني مره تجرأت و قالت لامي انها ما تحب تلمس بنتي او تساعدني في سبوحتها و امي ما زجرتها و هي الشغاله قويه عين و عادي ترادد او ترفع صوتها او توقف قريب تتسمع سوالفنا و لما اكون في غرفتي تدخل غرفتي من غير استأذان و انا ما اقول شي عشان ماتصير مشاكل و انا اعتبر نفسي ضيفه .. بس امي مخليتها و تباها لان شاطره حيل و تعرف تطبخ و جي .. وين الوحده تلقا شغاله زينه هذي الايام فأنا اسكت مابي مشاكل و هذي مو مشكلتي اصلا عشان جي احس لو اجلس في شقتي وايد احسن لي و لبنتي ... بس غلطتي ان قلت لريلي مره على السالفه يعني يمكن يفكر هذي مالها مكان اذا راحت بيت اهلها مردها بتتعب من الوضع و بتترجاني اسير اخذها ... يعني حالتي من جد حاله ..  :3:  بنات ديروا بالكم تقولون لرياييلكم كل شي .. تفكيريقبل ان مافيها شي الزوجه و الزوج يفتحون قلولهم لبعض و لا يخشوا شي بس غلط الرياييل تفكيرهم غير عن البنت و اذا عصب ترى عادي عندهم يستخدموه السالفه ضد حرمته بش عشان يقهرها .. الحرمه قليل تسوي جي.. و يقولون عقلنا صغير!! اما عقول هالرياييل شتطلع؟؟  :Frown:

----------


## شمه الشطوره

يااارب ربي يحنن قلبه ويلينه عليج ياارب الله يسخره لج وترجعون احسن من قبل

----------


## تعب*قلبي

اخواتي ادري تعبتكم معاي و يمكن مليتوا من شكاويي بس والله مالي احد افضفضله .. و امس بعد كان موعدي الشهري فألحين نفسيتي صاير صفر ... 

احاول ارتاح و اخذ قيلوله مب قادره ... افكر و اسمع المحادثات ما بين قلبي و عقلي 

هل اكلم احد يتدخل مثل ابوه؟ و لا اخلي الموضوع بيننا ؟
هل ارسل له مسج اسأله (للحين ما تبينا نتصالح؟) و لا اقاطعه مثل ماهو مقاطعني؟

كل اللي ابيه ان المشكله تنتهي و افتك و ارتاح... يا ليت عندي عصاه سحريه بس مالي غير الاستغفار و الدعاء ان الله يهديه  :Frown:

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> يااارب ربي يحنن قلبه ويلينه عليج ياارب الله يسخره لج وترجعون احسن من قبل


 أميييييييييييييييين يا رب الله يسمع منج ياااا رب و يهديه و يبعد عنه افكار الاباليس ... تسلمين يالغلا عسى الله يسعدج ان شاء الله  :12 (63):

----------


## خوخه2012

ربي يحنن قلبه ويلينه عليج ياارب .. انتي اللي سويتي عليج اجر من رب العالمين .. من راي لو سرتي بيت اهلج مااظنتي بيحل مشكلتش ابدا .حاولي اتقربين منه او طرشي له مسج اتقولين ماابى اسير .. ولا اقول لو تبين اتحلين مشكلتش مالج الا اهل حاولي اتقولين سالفتج لاهل ريلج وان شاء الله بيصير خير لان الصراحة مشكلة بسيطة وريلج امكبر السالفة .. ان شاء الله ماتزعلين من الكلام اللي قلته

----------


## جواهر الامل

الله يعينج حبيبتي ..
كثري من اﻻستغفار .. وﻻتفقدي اﻻمل

----------


## اللهم أحببتك

راضيه بالحسنى و طرشيلي مسج فيه تلويم يعني عن القطاعه و ان الله ما يرضى ها الشيء استخيري قبل لا اطرشين و الله ايسر لج

----------


## تعب*قلبي

مشكورين اخواتي اللي متابعين بتعليقاتهم و اللي راسلوني على الخاص فعلا حسستوني اني مو بروحي مع ان ما اعرفكم و لا تعرفوني بس والله فيكم الخير و الله يريحكم دنيا و اخره مثل ما ريحتوني حتى لو بكلمتين... 

انا سويت استخارة اليوم من قبل لا احد يقول لي.. على اني ارسل له مسج و اتم احاول معاه ؟ و طلعت حلوه و حسيت بتفاؤل فقمت و رسلت له مسج:

"ما تبينا ننسى اللي فات و نتصالح؟(ورده)"

طبعا قراها بس ما رد علي.. يلست اتريا و اتريا و اقول دامه طول بالجواب اكيد يفكر يعني اكيد خير ان شاء الله و بدا يراجع نفسه... و بعد ساعه تقريبا ياني الجواب:

"لا"

و بس. تعبت و مليت و زهقت... و ما حسيت بنفسي الا و انا اقول حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل فيك!! رمضان على الابواب شهر الطاعه شهر المغفره .. و هالريال شايل بقلبه حقد و عناد و راسه يابس .. بديت احس ان يمكن فراق هالادمي في خير لي و انا اصر اني ابقى معاه و الله مو رايد لي و شايف ان بفرقاه منفعه لي.. خلاص اصلا ما عدت اعرف شنو اقول و لا شنو اكتب... و اذا بشكي و افضفض و شو الفايده؟؟ كلامي كله خلصو انا تعبت

اللهم ان كان في بقائي مع زوجي خير لي فأصلح شأني و شأنه و ان كان بقائي معه شر لي فأصرفه عني و ابدلني خيرا منه
استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه ربي لك الحمد و الشكر على كل حال!!!  :Frown:

----------


## فراشة فوشية

الله يصلح حالج حبيبتي واييسر لج اللي فيه الخير  :28: 

ريلج ماعرف كيف يفكر وشاللي في راسه بالضبط

انا من رايي اتدخلين أهله أو أهلج (اللي اتجوفين ان موقفهم بيكون محايد وبيقدرون يحلون المشكلة)

أخاف من صجه يطلق وانتي ماخبرتي حد، ضروري اتدخلين طرف ثالث ف السالفة وتتصرفين قبل لا يطلق

والله قلبنا معاج .. أدخل المنتدى بس عشان أتطمن عليج  :3: 

الله يكتب لج اللي فيه الخير ويطمن قلبج يريح بالج

وتأكدي كللل اللي يستوي خيره، إذا تميتي معاه ف بقائج خير، وان انفصلتوا لاسمح الله بعد ارضي بالقضاء والقدر وقولي قدر الله وماشاء فعل

وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم

والحمدلله على حال

الله يآجرج في مصيبتج ويخلف لج خيرا منها  :31:

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> الله يصلح حالج حبيبتي واييسر لج اللي فيه الخير 
> 
> ريلج ماعرف كيف يفكر وشاللي في راسه بالضبط
> 
> انا من رايي اتدخلين أهله أو أهلج (اللي اتجوفين ان موقفهم بيكون محايد وبيقدرون يحلون المشكلة)
> 
> أخاف من صجه يطلق وانتي ماخبرتي حد، ضروري اتدخلين طرف ثالث ف السالفة وتتصرفين قبل لا يطلق
> 
> والله قلبنا معاج .. أدخل المنتدى بس عشان أتطمن عليج 
> ...


مشكورة غناتي و الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير لنا و لكم ان شاء الله
صح كلامج اخر شي اقدر اسويه هو اني اكلم احد... مالي الا اهله لان ادري اهلي بوقفون معاي ضده (فديتهم) و يمكن تكبر المشكله.. الشي المضحك المبكي على قولتهم اني حتى نسيت سبب المشكله و لما ارجع اتذكر احس هوشه يهالوه جي تستوي؟ الحمدلله اللي عافانا و اذا اللي كاتب له الهدايه ربي يهديه.. و نعم بالله و الحمدلله على كل حال
تسلمين غناتي لج و لكل الاخوات كل الشكر من قلبي على متابعتكم لي و مساندتكم المعنوية و عسى الله يسعدكم  :13 (56):

----------


## Ahlami101

الله يصلح بينكم
يا اختي ماتنفع المسجات
الرجل بداخله طفل صغير يزعل بس كل طفل له طريقه في إرضائه 
انصحج انج تتزينين وتسيرين له في الليل وقولي له حضنك هو دفاي وملجئي 
ومن الكلام الرومانسي واللمسات السحرية اشتغليه

----------


## بنت مجنونة

> الله يصلح بينكم
> يا اختي ماتنفع المسجات
> الرجل بداخله طفل صغير يزعل بس كل طفل له طريقه في إرضائه 
> انصحج انج تتزينين وتسيرين له في الليل وقولي له حضنك هو دفاي وملجئي 
> ومن الكلام الرومانسي واللمسات السحرية اشتغليه


انا معاكي

----------


## الأصالة

الله يكون في عونج حبيبتي

----------


## قرموشة

زعلان مني ؟ لا تقول : الحطب طاح !!
عاتب علئ كيفك وريّح ضميرك '،

اخطيت في حقّك ولا يمكن ارتاح !
ياليتني مخطي ( مع انسان غيرك 


‏​‏​جميع العلاقاات تصااب بفترة خلاف
هذا لايعني آنہا نهايہ العلاقہ بل هذا 
يعتبر من آبسط آلاختباارات لهذه العلاقة
من يوفي ، من يتحمل ، من يتفهم ، ومن يرحل </3 
)

----------


## مـــــريم

قرموشة ع العوق :Smile:

----------


## أم محمد بلال

خليه شوية بدون لا تكلمينه
يقول لج ما ابا منج شي لا تسوين شي يمكن تهدا الامور 
الله يوفقج اختي مرينا بهالمراحل و الريال اذا متاكد انه الحرمة ما تقدر تعيش ف بيت اهلها يستغل هالنقطة 
و الله العالم يمكن تتصلح الامور و تنفرج 

بس لا تخليج لزقة لاصقه فيه لانه يعرف انج ما تقدرين تعيشين بدونه و هذا من حقج لانه بينكم بنت و انتي ما طلعتي من بيت ابوج علشان تييبين بنت و ترجعين مطلقة

الله يبعد عنج الطلاق و عن كل حرمة يالسة ف بيتها تستر ريلها

----------


## بنت عقيد

انتي حاولتي وما طاع 
هدي اللعب لا تكتبين ولا شي كل يوم كشخي و رتبي الاكل انتي طبخين حق لكل مب بروحه
وطال الزمان ام لم يطل بيكلمج بس دامج كلمتيه مراات وكتبتي فصار شي عادي له التزمي الصمت وكوني غامضة ما يعرف شو نواياج 

و خبي شي مهم هو يستعمله بيجي يسالج عنه ههههههههههههه

----------


## ضي القمر..

> لاتعتذرين اكثر كل ما اعتذرتي اكثر كل مابطر اكثر وزاد بعناده
> شوفي روحي له وبكل جديه كلمتين واسمعهم انا اللي علي وسويته غلطانه واعتذرت وغير هذا مالي رمسه ثانيه وياك تبانا نعيش جيه برايك تبانا نتطلق مب اول ولا اخر حد نحن ولاتزيدين عليهن 
> طبعا ما احرضج على الطلاق بس من يشوفج جيه جديه صدقيني بيتلوم وبيرد برمسته واذا انه صدق مايباج وعايفنج وقالج بطلقج مااضن انتي بعد ترضين بالمذله
> ومنها لاترمسينه ولاتحين حتى عينج بعينه عامليه بالمثل
> وعسى الله يحنن قلبه عليج يارب

----------


## فراشة فوشية

حبوبة طمنينا عليج :31:

----------


## مـــــريم

طمنينا..

----------


## ميميه88

سمحيليه بس محد بطره وكبر له راسه الا انتي

انتي ذاله مرج ليش؟
لبنتج وللغرفه وللشغاله؟
تحملي ماعليه بس دام يشوفج مب ضيفه ولافاره عمرج له ساعتها بيحس باللي يسويه
بس
خلاص
يكفي اعتذار وحالتج لله
ترى والله ذليتي عمرج وايد عشانه
واحد بيسمعج وبيفهم بنقول استسمحي واعتذري لكن شرات هذا وتصرفاته والله مايستاهل
بتقولين ماعندي سكن واهليه مايكفي عندهم ترى مجبور يوفرلج سكن الدنيا مب فوضى
والله تصرفاته نذله مع احترامي الشديد لج سوري يعني
لهنيه ولازم تحطين حد للامور كلها

----------


## مـــــريم

> سمحيليه بس محد بطره وكبر له راسه الا انتي
> 
> انتي ذاله مرج ليش؟
> لبنتج وللغرفه وللشغاله؟
> تحملي ماعليه بس دام يشوفج مب ضيفه ولافاره عمرج له ساعتها بيحس باللي يسويه
> بس
> خلاص
> يكفي اعتذار وحالتج لله
> ترى والله ذليتي عمرج وايد عشانه
> ...



خخخخخخخخخخخ هدي هدي آآآآآآآآآآآه فطست ضحك ..بس صدقج شي يقهر ميميه.. خاطري اروح بيتهم واصفعه طرااااق وقتها بيعرف ان الله حق ههههههههه

----------


## ميميه88

هههههه مريم جد والله انقهرت خاطري تبرد فوادي وتسوي جيه عشان ينقهر 
يعني خلاص سوت كل شي ومافاد وذلت عمرها وبعدها ترد ترطرش له ننسى 
بعد!
وفوق هذا يقول لها لا!!!!
يعني شو تبا اكثر من جيه
وليته سبب يرزى خيانه او شي كبير لا من كلامها شي تافه

----------


## تعب*قلبي

السلام عليكم اخواتي و حبيباتي 
اشكر كل وحده فيكم متابعتني بسؤالها عني و بالرد علي اما لمسعادتي او الدعاء و رفع المعنويات .. و اقول لله يا رب تسعد كل وحده فيكم و تعطيها اللي في بالها يا رب .. و الله في ردود تثلج القلب و في ردود ضحكتني عسى الضحكه ما تفارقكم و لا تفارقنا امين! 

طبعا صارت تطورات هاليومين.. كلمت امه و ابوه و هم كلموه قدامي بعد و قالوله ينتبه لاسرته و يصحح وضعه و قال ان شاء الله خير... طبعا اول ما طلعوا من شقتي و حضرته يقول لي رحتي تشتكين لهم هاه؟ مفكره بسمع كلامهم الحين ترى اللي سويتي خلاني اعصب اكثر و الحين لو تبوسي راسي من اليوم الى السنه اليايه ما راح ارضى... انا من اهني و قمت لبست عباتي و رحت قلت لابوه و امه (فتانه ههه بس والله قهرني) و يقوم ابوه يصعد مره ثانيه و يقول له يا فلان اقولك لاخر مره ابي مصلحتك اسرتك ان ضاعت من يدك ما ينفعك احد و انت بتضيع... و قال ابوه انا الحين طالع اجلسوا تفاهموا و حلوها... بعد ما طلع عمي جلست معاه ابي اكلمه و هو للحين راكب راسه و معاند.. 

قلت له انا جد تعبت انت شو تبي؟ قال انتي قولي شو اللي تبيه و انا بسويه قلت ابي نتصالح قال الا هذي انا مابغى.. قلت عيل شو اللي تباه؟ قال اذا تبي عادي اطلعج اوديج السوق اونسج انتي و البنت بس علاقتنا تصير مثل الاخوان مالي شغل فيج و لا لج شغل فيني.. قلت هذا مو كلام . و قلت له جاوبني هل انت بايع؟ قال مادري! قلت شلون ما تدري!! هل انت تبي تطلق؟ قال لا!

بعدين قال انا الحين تعبان و ابا انام ف أنا تركته و رحت داري وحطيت راسي و و شغلت سورة البقره و تعب راسي من التفكير الين دخت و نمت...و ااه منها من نومه صارلي زمان ما نمت زين كل اتقلبمن التفكير بمستقبلي و مستقبل بنتي.. جلست الصبح كلمت امي و قلت لها على كل السالفه قالت شيلي بنتج و تعالي قعدي عندنا نص رمضان، رمضان كله ، الى بعد العيد انتي و بكيفج بس وصتني لا اطلع من البيت زعلانه عشان لا يقول مرتي طلعت ناشز و ابوي وصاني استأذن منه بكل شي حتى اني باخذ البنت حتى لا يقول ماخذه بنتي بالغصب (حسيت اني اتعامل مع عدو مو بزوج!) و ابوي سألني سؤال يخص زوجي و كيف التزامه من الناحيه الدينيه خلاني اصاب بالاحراج لان اصلا هذي وحده من المشكلات اللي صار لي فتره اعاني منها و احاول بالصبر و النصح و الدعاء ان اصلحها في ريلي. و الحين تحسفت ان ابوي عرف بالسالفه ومادري شو تفكيره بريلي اكيد طبعا طاح من عينه.. و قالي هيه من جذي بكون قلب ريلج قاسي و ما يسامحج بسهوله... هو لو يخاف ربه جان خاف الله فيج و في الصغيره... وااا انا شو سويت  :26: 


المهم... و هو في الدوام رسلت له مسج اقوله اشرايك توديني انا و البنت بيت اهلي نغير جو؟ قال اوكي متى؟ قلت اليوم او بكره. قال تم. و قلت له ابي طلبات للبنت عشان السفر. قال رسلي شو تبغي و انا اييبه. قلت له اقدر انا بعد اطلي اغراض خاصه لي؟ قال طبعا ممكن قولي شو تبغي و انا اييبه.. و بعدها رسل لي مسج يقول تبي اكل من بره؟ قلت اوك .. رجع البيت يايب معاه اكل بس مافي اغراض انا سكت و شكرته على الاكل و رحت اكلته في داري و هو ما قال شي و اكل في الصاله... و عقب حط راسه و نام

طبعا انا جدا منصدمه من هالتطور بس داخلي اقول معقوله تغير؟؟؟ و لا مستانس اني بروح بيت اهلي و بترك له الشقه يسرح و يمرح فيها على كيفه؟؟ و قام الشك و القلق يلعب في راسي. اقول معقول الله هداه و يمكن يباني اجلس معاه حتى لو منفصلين على ما الامور تهدا مادري استانس و افرح مادري اجهز الدوا للفلعه اللي يايتني قريب

قعد بعد كم ساعه قال بروح اييب الاغراض من السوق و لما نسافر راح يوصلني بيت اهلي و يجلس ساعتين بعد ساعتين يسير يرجع الشقه. انا الحين يالسه ازهب اغراضي و ملابس و احس مو بعارفه اللي بسويه من اني اروح بيت اهلي فتره هو من صالحي ولا مو من صالحي؟؟ هل هو التفكير السليم و لا قرار راح اندم عليه؟؟ اسفه يا اخواتي بس قاعده اكتب افكاري اهني و منها افضفض اللي في بالي .. انا ودي اروح بس عشان ينقرص و يجرب العيشه شلون بتكون من دوني .. بس انا ادري اني ما ارتاح الا في شقتي و في غرفتي و مكاني ... انا وايد خايفه من المستقبل لان مو عارفه هو شو يبا.. بس انا عارفه بالضبط شو اللي انا ابيه: ان اعيش في بيتي مع زوجي و نحاول نصلح حياتنا بالصبر و الدعاء !! 

 :3: 

اسفه حبيباتي على الاطاله ... كنت محتاجه افضفض كلللللل اللي في قلبي عشان ارتاح ولو شوي... !!!!

----------


## تعب*قلبي

سألته توي ليش مو راضي تسامحني و نفتح صفحه يديده و اخيرا نطق و قال.. قال اني وايد حنانه و ازن و كل يوم مشاكل في مشاكل و ان دايما لما اعصب اصارخ... طبعا حاولت افهم وجهه نظره بس حسيته يظلمني لما يقول دايم اصارخ لانها نقطه قال لي اياها من زمان و اشتغلت عليها و صرت دايم انتبه ان صوتي دايما يكون منخفض حتى و انا زعلانه و منتبهه لهذي النقطه زين.. بس هو يقول لا انتي ما تشوفي نفسج.. احسه بس عناد عشان يقهرني او يمكن يباني اهمس او اكلمه بلغه الاشاره... بس مو مهم قلت له مومشكله ان شاء الله ما تنعاد بس عاد ماله داعي كل عالزعل... قال ما همني.. النقطه الثانيه حسيت هيه معاه حق يمكن كل ما اشوفه احن و تكون عندي مشكله و على طول اقولها له ما احتري الوقت يكون مناسب يمكن تعبان او مهموم .. يعني لهدرجه كنت زوجه غبيه و لا حسيت بهالشي؟... يعني اكيد انا بعد غلطانه ما عرفت كيف اتعامل معاه صح... يعني لما اطلب منه الطلب مره و مرتين و 3 و 4 و 5و6 و100 و هو دايم ينسى يلبيه لي، المفروض بدال ما احن المفروض ان اتعامل باسلوب ثاني منها يسوي اللي اباه و منها ما تصير مشاكل و لا يخرب بيتي ... بس كنت في الغالب افقد صبري بسبب الضغوط اللي عايشه فيها ..

يعني لما استرجع شريط حياتي معاه اشوف اني انا وايد ضحيت عشانه ضحيت بدراستي الجامعيه عشانه، ضحيت وسكنت بعيد عن اهلي و رفيقاتي عشانه، ضحيت ان اصبر الين يكوّن نفسه و يقوى راتبه و ضحيت ان بسبب طبيعه عمله اجلس بالايام لوحدي و ماقدر اجلس معاه الا مره في الاسبوع و لا نطلع الا مره في الاسبوع و مو كل اسبوع بعد.. مرات كان يمر اسبوعين او اكثر ماشوف عتبه الشارع من انشغاله عني و عن بنتي... غير ان مرات كان يمر شهر و احنا مثل الاخوان بسبب انشغاله و انا كان ودي يشوفني زوجته و حبيبته الين قمت اقط نغزات و اقول فيه مسلسل desperate wife في البيت اهني و هو كان يضحك و يقول اسم الله عليج... كان دايما يلقى وقت يشاهد تلفزيون بس ما يلقى وقت يجلس معاي... آآآآه يليته يفهم و يحس اسباب شكوتي و يقدر ظروفي... بس ما عليه الله كريم ...

المهم الحين قلت له خلاص الحين عرفت و حسيت اني كنت احن و ازن ما تنعاد قال احساسج جاء متأخر و انا خلاص مليت و مابي اعيش حياه كلها نكد معاج... و للحين هو مو مستعد يعطيني و لا فرصه لان مثلما يقول مو واثق فيني و لا في كلامي!!  :Frown:

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

شوفي الغالية تضحيتك بترك أهلك وجامعتك وصديقاتك وصبرك علي ظروفه المادية وطبيعة شغله هذة مش تضحيات بنتي

هذة أمور طبيعية بالحياة الزوجية وهي تغير المكان وتحمل ظروف الزوج -----

ثانيا أشوفك متناقضة بين مشاعرك وأحتياجاتك تقولي بعدت عن أهلي وصديقاتي وحياتي السابقة وبنفس الوقت زوجك موفر لك

شقة مستقلة وحياته متوازنة وأهل زوج مسالمين وهذة الآشياء أعطت لك الراحة والآستقرار والدليل أنك تحاتي الرجوع لبيت أهلك

وتتشكي من الغرفة ببيت أهلك والخادمة والبعاد عن بيتك والآستقلال والراحة ----

وأكيد مشاكلك مع زوجك مش وليدة هذة اللحظة وحين نطق قال أنك حنانه وزنانه وعصبيه وصوتك عالي بوقت الزعل ولا تراعي

الوقت المناسب بالحوار والقسوة والصد الشديد من زوجك لآنه وصل لآخر صبرة وأصبح مش مستوعب النكد ----

والآن تكرري نفس الحن والزن بس بطريقة ثانية وهي ألحاحك الشديد بالصلح وملاحقتة بالمسجات والحديث وتكرار الآعتذار وبكل

الطرق وأدخال أهله وقلقك وتوترك وعدم نومك كلها عوامل تضغط علي أعصابك ----

نصحتك بنصيحة من قبل بنفس الموضوع أن تهدي وتكفي عن ملاحقتة وتعيشي ببيتك بسلام وخبرتك أنت ببيتك مع زوجك وأبنتك

مارسي حياتك بطبيعية وببشاشة وأظهري الراحة الداخلية حتي تطلع تصرفاتك هادئة ولا تظهري ديقك من موقفة وتركي مهله شهر

تهدء النفوس وتحل عليكم بركة شهر رمضان -----

الآن ما أدري بشو أنصحك أنت مخيرة بين أن تروحي لبيت أهلك لعله يفقدك أو كما أخبرك أجلسي ببيتك ويشوف طلاباتك

بس تبقوا مثل الآخوان ولو نظرتي لهذة النطقة فعلا زوجك محتاج الراحة والبعد عن الحصار والنكد والحن والزن لآن حقوق الزوجية

غير عن حقوق الآخوان ----------

أنصحك أولا صلي صلاة أستخارة بمسألة ما هو الآفضل الذهاب لبيت أهلك أو البقاء ببيتك لعل الله ينور بصيرتك ويدلك الآنسب لحياتك

ولآي خيار فيهم قدرة الله مطلوب منك الرضا بمعني ماله بيت الآهل بيتك الآصلي مع ناس يحبونك ومن لحمك ودمك 

اذا رايحة ومتأففة أكيد بتتعبي لكن لو رايحة وقاصدة رضا الله وجوار أب وأم لو خدمتي تراب أقدامهم لن توفيهم حقهم سوف تكون

نفسيك أفضل وعتبريها أجازة زوجية وطاعة وتقرب من الله حتي لو رجعتي لبيتك بعدها تكوني أكثر صفاء نفس -----

ولو جلستي ببيتك أعطي نفسك فرصة لتصليح ما طلبة زوجك وكسبية بالتغير والكلمة الحلوة وحسن المعشر بالقول والعمل 

لعل الله يصفي النفوس ولا مشكلة بالكون ما لها حل لكن مع الوقت و خلق الآنسان عجولا 

حين ترتاحي من الداخل ولا تتعجلي الآمور سوف تنحل مشاكلك بأذن الله

الله يكتب لك كل خير ويلهمك لما يحب ويرضا

----------


## شهد123

اممم مثل هالنوع من الرياييل قومي بواجب ع اكمل وجه وضحكي في ويهه وسويله الحايه من طيب خاطرج ولا تناقشين معاااه ع الزعل الي من بينكم ولا تسألينه عن شي خلي نفسج طبيعيه ولا كأنه شي صاير ..
لا تنكدين ع عمرج لانه هوه بزيد والريال يستمتع انه يكون هوه في ايده شي يمسكه ع حرمته مب العكس ..
صار معاي موقف مع ريلي ع شي هوه غلطان فيه ومصر انه يطلعني غلطانه يوم شفت انه ماشي فايده من الرمسه خليته يخلص الي عنده وسكت عنه ولا ناقشته فالموضوع وتم زعلان بس طنشت وقمت بواجباتي ع اكمل وجه وكنت ما ادق الا يوم ولدي يبا يرمسه بس هوه حاول انه يراويني انه زعلان وانا كنت مخليه نفسي ما منتبهه عقبها هو شاف انه حركته مالها معنى واني انا مب غلطانه حاول انه يصلح الوضع من دون ما يحسسني انه هو راضي هب زعلان..
صدقيني طنشي وخلي نفسج عاديه ولا كأنه شي صايره وضحكي وسولفي بس لا ترمسينه فالموضوع لانه بزيد حتى لو هوه يأ يبا يرمس خلي نفسج عاديه وسايريه وقوليله ان شاء الله ما يصير خاطرك الا طيب بس ولا تكثرين من الرمسه ولا تعقبين ع الموضوع ولا تبررين حايه ..

----------


## ميميه88

> شوفي الغالية تضحيتك بترك أهلك وجامعتك وصديقاتك وصبرك علي ظروفه المادية وطبيعة شغله هذة مش تضحيات بنتي
> 
> هذة أمور طبيعية بالحياة الزوجية وهي تغير المكان وتحمل ظروف الزوج -----
> 
> ثانيا أشوفك متناقضة بين مشاعرك وأحتياجاتك تقولي بعدت عن أهلي وصديقاتي وحياتي السابقة وبنفس الوقت زوجك موفر لك
> 
> شقة مستقلة وحياته متوازنة وأهل زوج مسالمين وهذة الآشياء أعطت لك الراحة والآستقرار والدليل أنك تحاتي الرجوع لبيت أهلك
> 
> وتتشكي من الغرفة ببيت أهلك والخادمة والبعاد عن بيتك والآستقلال والراحة ----
> ...

----------


## ام براق

خلااااااااااااااااااااص خليه ع رااااحته. ارجووووووووج خليه. شوفي بقولج شاايه انا يوم اعصب ازاااعج اكسر البيت وطبعن هذا غلللط والحين مهما مهما سويت الريال صعب يغير الفكره اللي فرااااسه مثال انا احينا اخر مره زااعجت من ثلاث سنيين لين الحين زوجي ماا نسى وحااط ف باله اني انا جي. الحل اللي قمت اسويه. لما يزعل اخليه يرمس لين يشبع لان انا لو سمعته برجع اصااارخ. وانا مابا هالشي يصير. ياقلبي انا اقولج ريلج مو غلطااان. انتي اللي غلطتي اي زوج ف الدنيا ما يحب النكد. هاي شي طبيعي. احين شو المفروض تسويه روحي اقعدي فتره بسيطه ف بيت هلج بس مو كل رمضاان لان والله مو ف صااالج ابدن ابدن. يوم بتسيرين خليه لا دقين عليه. ابدن ولا ترسلين مسج محتااجه اغراااض خذي منه بيزااتج وانتي يييبي احتياجاااتج. مو لازم اهو اييبه. ليش يا عزيزتي لان انتي لازم تعطيه بريك طويل. عقب ارجعي بيتج حااب يرجع لج اهلن وسهلن عجبه الموااال خليييه لين يرجع. في الحاله الثاانيه ارجوووج انشغلي ف عبادااتج خليه. يبا يفطر معااج اهلن ما يبا براااحته. عااادي اصبري لين يحس انه هو اشتااقلج. المهم من اخر قصه حكيتيها. معنااته في ايجابيه ف المووضووع. زوجج يحبج بس ما يقدر يضغط ع نفسه ويردلج عاادي لانه ما يبا تكررين غلطتج. هو يعطييج درس قاااسي بس يا ليت تتعلمييين منه. حبيبتي استغفري ويا ليت اتحنييين لربج مثل ما تحنيين له لان هو اللي قاادر انه يغير لج حياااتج. ولا تشتكييين واايد لان جي ما ينفع. ارااء البناات ممكن تضرج. لان فيها سلبيه. الله يكوون ف عوج

----------


## * أم أحمد

حبيبتي انتي طبخي كشخي وكلميه ودزيله مسجات وهو كيفه يكلم والالا

----------


## بنت مجنونة

من رايي لاتروحين لهلك اهوا زعلان ولا راح يرد عليك ان اتصلي ولا راح يرجعك مادام ابوه كلمه انتظري لين يطيب خاطره بعدين انا من وجهه نظري ان به تحسن صبري روحي لهلك نصف رمضان انت بالامارات واهلك وين

----------


## بنت مجنونة

تعب قلبي سافرت او بعدها بنات محد عنده خبر منها

----------


## شهد123

طنشي ويلسي معاااه فالصاله حتى لو ما تتكلمون انتي ما تلاحظين شي انه ريلج حاب يقهرج يعني واحد شراته زعلان بيظهر برع البيت ولا برد غير انصاص الليالي بس عشان تضايقين من ظهراته بس هوه قاعدلج فالبيت وحاب الشغله الي يالس يسويها معاااج حتى لو كان من النوع البيتوتي كل ريااال يوم يزعل يفضل انه يقهر زوجته يظهر ويسهر براحته بس ما ايلس معاها فالبيت فالحركه الي مسونها ريلج حاب انه يلعب باعصابج لانه يشوفج تراكضين وراه لا تحاولين تراضينه خليج طبيعيه وقعدي معاااه فالصاله اونج تلاعبين بنتج وخليها تتقرب من ابوهاا بس لا تسيرين بيت اهلج تباتين لانه هوه يستنا منج هالشي وخاصه انج عودتيه انه يوم يزعل ينام بروحه..

----------


## فراشة فوشية

ريلها حاااااب ياخذ بريك شوي

حاب يختلي بنفسه

حاب ياخذ فترة نقاهة

وهاي شي طبيعي ف الحياة الزوجية، الحرمة تحتاج هالشي، والريال يحتاج هالشي من كثر الضغوطات اللي اتصيدهم ومن المشاكل

خصوصا ان ريلها وايد تعب من المشكلة (مثل مايقول)

ف خلاص هي اتروح اتغير جو، وتعطيه فرصة بعد يغير جو ويحس بقيمتها شوي

خصوصا ان هو من نفسه قالها بوديج بيت أهلج

حاولي حبيبتي اتودعينه واتطيبين خاطره بكلمتين حلوين قبل لاتروحين عند أهلج

وبس خليه مثل مايبي، غلط جيه اتمين لاززززقة وتفرضين نفسج عليه غصب

ولين رحتي شغلي روحج مع أهلج، عطيه فرصة يبتعد عنج شوي

بين فترة وفترة سألي عنه وخلاص، لاتبينين له انج ميته بدونه أو انج مو مرتاحه، خليه يغير الفكرة اللي حطها في باله

بينيله انج عايشة في جنة عند أهلج، وانج مستانسة وناسة مابعدها وناسة  :5: 

ضروري ضروري تبتعدين عنه، وضروري اتبينين له انج ندمانه على انج دوم اتنكدين عليه، وانه بيجوف وحدة يديدة بإذن الله اذا رجعتي  :2: 

استعيني بالله في كل شي، والله اييسر لج أمورج يارب  :31:

----------


## مـــــريم

لاتروحين لان خوفي يعرس عليج ابعيد الشر نيته مش صافيه هالريال جنه بايع..

----------


## تعب*قلبي

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
مشكورين اخواتي حبيباتي على تعليقاتكم و مساعدتكم لي الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم

انا جمعت كل اغراضي و قررت ان الافضل اروح بيت اهلي ابتعد عن الجو المكهرب شوي. يوم ابوه سمع رايي و اني ابي اسير بيت اهلي... قال انا الحين عرفت المشكله، المشكله انكم اثنينكم عنيدين و راسكم يابس قلت له عمي ولدك 5 ايام اراضيه موب راضي و راسه يابس و لما تعبت و قلت اسير بيت اهلي ارتاح صار راسي يابس؟ قال هيه. انا قلت له مشكور عمي ماقصرت.. 

اصلا من اول ما صارت المشكله الى الحين نزلت تقريبا 10 كيلو و من كثر ما انا تعبانه نفسيا و جسديا مو قادره حتى اعطي بنتي حقها فقلت احسن لي اسير عند اهلي. امس حاولت اتكلم معاه قلت يمكن قلبه يحن شوي. هو يقول ان قلبه صافي و مو شايل شي بس انا ادري مب صادق لان للحين تصرفاته فيها استفزاز و استحقار و مذله لي. قلت له انا موب قصدي ابرر لنفسي لكن تراها حنتي عليك لسبب و ما تجي من فراغ.. انت صراحة مقصر في حقي و حق بنتك و البيت. لو انك تهتم و داير بالك علينا كان ما اضطريت احن و ازن على راسك بس هم انا بشر و لي احساس و حقوق لازم تلبيها.. هو يقول يشوف ان كل شي هو يسويه صح و انا الغلط راكبني من راسي ... يقول انتي ما طبختي لي قلته له طبخت بس انت ترميه و قلت ما تبي مني شي ف لشو اطبخ؟ يقول البيت دايما فوضى قلت له حرام عليك البيت دايما مرتب و معطر و انا مثل الاعصار افتر من حجره ال حجره انطف و المع قبل لا يرجع من الدوام.. يقول دايم ادخل القى في وسخ على الارض اقوله تدري كم مره اكنس الارض. يمكن 3-4 مرات في اليوم بس الطفله لما تاكل احيانا يطيح على الارض و هي تشاهد تلفزيون ... يقول اهااا يعني انتي موب منتبه لبنتج!! اقوله كيف تباني اكون اسويلك الغدا و اغسل ملابسك و ارتبهم في الخزانه و ارتب البيت و الملم الالعاب الهني و هناك و و و ووو و في نفس الوقت تباني اجلس مع البنت و هي تشاهد التلفزيون.. و فوقه احاول قبل لا ايي ادش اخذ دش و ارتب شكلي قبل لا ايي و اسبح البنت و اغير لها و ازينها .. يا الله انا شو المرأه الخارقه. و الله تعبت... و هو يطالعني و يقول ما يهمني كل اللي ذكرتيه انا اشوفج مقصره وايد و انا مو مقصر يعني العيب منج انتي ... 

تذكرت لما ولدت بنتي، اسم الله عليها كان وضعها في الرحم بالمقلوب فأضطريت اسوي عمليه قيصريه و امي ما كانت تقدر اتسير ديرتي فكنت تقريبا بروحي ما كان فيه احد جنبي. وقتها من الالم حتى الحمام عزكم الله ماقدر اروح و طلبت منه اييب لي شغاله تساعدي رفض و قال انا بساعدج، بس كان يحط راسه و ينام طول الليل و النهار و انا ابجي مب عارفه شلون اقوم من الالم و البنت تصيح يا اما تبي رضعه او تغيير حفاظه و هو في سابع نومه. الحين بعد سنتين و نص، رجعت طلبت شغاله تساعدني لاني وايد قاعده اتعب في شغل البيت و البنت ، يعني كوي و تصفيط الملابس ياخذ مني وقت طويل و ترتيب البيت و مسح الغبار من على الشبابيك و تنظيف الحمامات و غيرها و غيرها .... والهل العظيم احلف ان مرات من كثر ما جسمي يألمني ماقدر انام و اضغط على كل جسمي احاول اسوي مساج لنفسي... ذراعي كلها تألمني انام عليها عشان احبس الدم شوي عشان تتخدر و لا احس بالألم... كل هذا و هو رافض ان نطلب شغاله تساعدني لسبب ان وين تنام؟ قلت له احنا عندنا 3 غرف (غرفتنا و غرفه البنت و الغرفه الثالثه نسويها للخدامه) قال لا انا ناوي اسويها مكتب لي. قلت له يعني تشتري راحتك على حساب راحتي؟ المكتب ممكن تحطه بزاويه في غرفتنا. قال لااا تبيني اشتري راحتك على حساب راحتي انا هاه؟؟ لا انا قلت مافي خدامه تبين اذا رحتي بيت اهلج حطيلج هناك خدامه لكن خدامه تنام معانا تحت سقف واحد لا. قلت له عيل وين تباها تنام؟ قال نبني لها غرفه فوق السطح... قلت لهو انا بنتظر لما تبني و انا تعبانه هالحين؟ قال كيفج هذا اللي عندي... قلت له شوف شلون حريم عايلتكم و عايلتنا مرتاحين و الله ان ما يشيلون الابره من الارض و عندهم خدامات شايله البيت و العيال و كله و لا وحده فيهم حتى بيض عيون ما تعرف تسوي و مع هذا رياييلهم شايلينهم على كفوف الراحه و يمدح فيها قدام كل الناس و الحريم من صالون الى صالون و من عزومه الى عزومه و انا ما يمديني حتى اسشور شعري في البيت... قال و انا شو علي فيهم قلت له ليش انت شايفني اقل منهم و لا رياييلهم احسن منك؟ قال لا شوفي فلانه تشتغل مثل حالتج و ما عندها خدامه (يقصد اخته الكبيره هي مسكينه عانس الى الحين ربي يكتب لها الخير و يرزقها الزوج الصالح يا رب ) قلت له هي ما عندها زوج و اطفال تلاحق ورا طلباتهم و بعدين حتى هي تروح الصالون وقت ما تبي و تطلع للعزومات و الاسواق و عايشه حياتها ما عدى انا مدفونه في الحيا.. قال و احد قالج لا تروحي و لا مسكج تبي تروحي الصالون روحي... اقوله اروح و انا شغل البيت على راسي و اذا ما سويته تطلع لي الف غلط و غلط يقول و يا ليت مبين شغلج ماشوفج تسوي شي في البيت و مهملته... الللللهم طولج يااا روووووح... خلاص راح يجنني رسمي هالريال اقوله تيس يقولي حلبيه... !!!

الحين هو يقول انا ما قلت لج روحي انتي اللي تبين تروحين عند اهلج قلت له انا بروح عشان اغير جو و عشان اعطيك فرصه تفكر و تعيد ترتيب حياتك و تحدد اولوياتك.. قال والله انا ماشوف اللي اسويه غلط انتي الغلط و انا عايبتني حياتي... انتي تبين تغيرين من نفسج و تتعدلين يكون افضل لج... قلت له الاصلاح يكون من الطرفين قال انا اشوف طرفي ما يعيبه شي العيب منج انتي... قلت له اوكي الله يسامحك بس تراك تتدمر حياتك و انت مب حاس... قال (اوك فاين) .. 

بعدين في شي محيرني مادري كل الرياييل جي و لا بس اللي عندي؟ لما كنا مختلفين و ايي اتكلم معاه يكون اسلوبه كأني اتحاور مع مراهق... مثلا اقوله انت تبي نتصالح و لا لا. يقول مادري. اقوله عيل منو اللي يدري؟ يقول يدي الله يرحمه هاهاها ... اقوله مافيها شي زوجتك حلالك شريكه حياتك تعلمك و تنبهك على بعض الامور اللي تخص حياتنا.. يقول موب انتي اللي تعلميني شو اسوي و شو ما اسوي... انتي مالج دخل... اقوله شلون و الحياه تخصنا حنا الاثنين؟؟ يقول حياتي و انا حر انتي سوي اللي تسويه و انا اسوي اللي اسويه مالج دخل فيني... انا احس اني انفخ في جربه مقظوظه... قمت احس انه انسان مو طبيعي... هو ما كان جذي في الاول... بس الظاهر ان من جد استخف!! قلت له كيف عيل انا اسمع كلامك اذا في مصلحتي و مصلحتك؟ قال مثل شو سويتي؟ قلت له مثل لما طلبت مني البس نقاب و انا لبسته موب عن قناعه لان الدين يقول ما عدى الوجه و الكفين بس يوم شفت هالشي يسعدك و كنت ابا رضاك و رضا ربي سويته و لا شو رايك. قال اذا ما تبين تلبسين لا تلبسين خلاص كيفج لا تلبسين. انا مادري من صج هالكلام و لا طعم يستدرجني فيه؟ لان ادري كل الحريم في عايلتهم يتغطون عن الاجانب و مره شلتها و انا طالعه المستوصف نودي بنتي قام هو و فتح علي ابواب جهنم كان راح و يسير عني و يتركني في المستوصف لحالي و كان راح يرمي علي الطلاق!! و الحين مادري!!

وحده من قرايبنا اثق فيها و تعزني و اعزها مره قالت لي ريلج مسوي فيج فيلم رعب و مخليج ما تشكين خيط بابره الا لما تاخذين رايه و يا ريت على سنع بس هو يبي يتحكم فيج و خلاص يبا يسمح شخصيتج! قلت لها شلون حسيتي. قالت اشوفج دايما موب ماخذه راحتج حتى جسمج دايما شاد و اعصابج مشدوده.. انا كنت شوي و ابجي لان كلامها صج دايما اعصابي شاده معاه كأني في سلك عسكري و اخاف اسوي شي و يعصب مع ان مرات لي رايي و يكون يختلف عن رايه!!

اخر شي امس بالليل كنت احاول اتكلم معاه (طبعا كل انا اللي احاول اتحاور عشان ابني جسر بيننا اما هو ما ايي يقول خلينا نتحاور) قلت له يعني عادي عندك اروح بيت اهلي قال ايو دامج بتسيرين عندهم قريب الشهر كمليها و خليهم شهرين عشان يمديج تقدمين على دعم العماله او بدل البطاله شي جي.. و قال اذا نزل لج راتب كلميني ايي اخذج. قلت له يعني تباني بس عشان الفلوس. قال لي اياها وبكل وقاحه و هو معطيني ظهره و يضحك (اي اذا السالفه فيها فلوس مستعد انسى كل اللي بيننا و اصالحج بعد)

انا قلت له اهاا زين علمتني بالسالفه من الحين ... و شلت بنتي و تركته مع لاب توبه و رحت داري انام... و انا اتقلب اقول لنفسي يا فلانه شو سويتي بنفسج و شو الرميه اللي رميتي نفسج فيها هالانسان موب ريال و لا ادمي و لا يعرف السنع. لو يخاف الله كان خاف اللي فيني.. بس حسافه لو ينعاد الزمن كان مو بس ما اختاره زوج، كنت حتى ما امشي بالدرب اللي هو ممكن يمشي فيه بس عشان لا اصادفه... 

جسمي تعب و ويهي تعب و مالي خلق حتى انزل عند اهله لان مالي خلق اضحك و اجامل معاهم و ولدهم مينني في عيشتي.. الله يساعدني على اليوم و على باجر و على الايام القادمة. من جد خايفه من المستقبل اللي ينتظرني.. و حسبي الله و هو نعم الوكيل فيه حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل فيك!!! ...

----------


## :: DUBAI ::

حبيبتي الحل الوحيد انج ادخلين مصلح بينكم .. تتكلمين انتي و يتكلم هو .. 

هذا الحل الوحيد لانه زوجج مب مستعد يتكلم او يتقبل اللي تقولينه !! الصراحه حرام .. 

شوفي مصلحين اجتماعيين او مستشار اسري يكون هو جسر التفاهم بينكم .. 

و عسى ربي يسخرلج زوجج يآرب ..

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

الجدال نهي عنه الآسلام

والجدال بين الزوجين لا يأتي بنتيجة أبدااااا

حبيبتي أصرارك علي المناقشة غلط هذا جدال وليش مناقشة لآن الكتاب يبان من عنوانة وخبرك من قبل عن ما يزعجة فيك

ليش مصرة تنبشي وكأنك تذكرية بكل التفاصيل المملة أقصري السالفة وختاري بحسم اللي يعود علي نفستك بالراحة

رغم ما أشوفة بشخصيتك لن ترتاحي بالحالتين سفرك أو بقائك لآنك مركزة بنقطة واحدة فقط ان يصالحك وتنتهي المشكلة ----

برجع وأكرر لو سافرتي لا تشيلي همة معك وتصفي نفسك وجددي طاقتك وتقربي من ربك حتي ترجعي بنفسية أفضل

واذا أختري البقاء لا للجدال لا للمناقشات العقيمة وعيشي بهدوء وسلام داخلي وجتهدي بمسؤلياتك ووجباتك وصارحي نفسك

اذا هناك أخطاء وشوفي شو الله يكتب لك ----

بنتي الحياة الزوجية مشوارها طويل وتحتاج لصبر وحكمة ومش كلام زوجك معناه دمار بيت يامي تحدث بين الزوجين من كلام

أفظع ويصل للسب والضرب والعياذ بالله طبعا غلط لكن هذا يحدث ----

أسمحي لي خذي من برود زوجك شوية ولا تحطي العقدة بالمنشار لن يتعب غيرك أتمني تستوعبي وتسيتهدي بالله

----------


## bnooota

الغالية انا وحدة نفسي عزيزة
و ماراح انصح نفس الباقي بان حاولي معااه
الريال ما صدق و يبي الفكة - دخلي الاهل في الموضوع و راويه انج قوية في ناس ما يي معاهم إلا العين الحمرا - و الله يهديه و يصطلب

----------


## شهد123

لا تصالحينه خليه عيشي في بيتج معززه ومكرمه ولا تتكلمين معاااه كوني مثل بروده وسيري صالون وغيري من اللوك لانه ريلج قالج اياااها جانج بتعطينه فلوس بيرضاا طنشي طنشي طنشي مثل ما هوه مطنشنج ..
ما اعرف ليش معوره راسج عليه..
خلاص لهي نفسج ببنتج وبيتج وراحتج..

----------


## بنت مجنونة

بدووووووون زعل انت صدق تحنين على راسه اكبر دليل انك تبغينه يرضا عليكي \زوجك اعصابه بارده \وانت عصبتي بسرعه\نصيحتي لاتروحين لاهلك\لانك ماراح تحصلي سعاده لانك تفكرين فيه و\استحاله انك تغيرين جو وانت متضايقه\وانصحك طنشيييييه لا تحنين على راسه يرضا عليكي\تر قصده بالحن نفس طريقتك هاي الا\يرضا\ عطيه طاف \واستعدي لااجواء رمضان وخليه يشوفك سعيده انت وبنتك \مصيره يحس انه غلطان\وحاولي تتغيرين شخصيه وشكل\والسموحه

----------


## غلآ نفسي

لو منج اذا رقد بالصاله ايي ايلس عليه وغصب اخليه يرضى عني مستحييييل اخليه يرقد وهو زعلان مني 

حاولي ما تخلينه دقيقه تمي عنده خليج لصقه لين بروحه يقول خلاص سامحتج 

بالتوفيق

----------


## تعب*قلبي

تسلمون اخواتي على النصايح و على وقفتكم المعنويه معاي.. ربي يجزاكم الجنه

حبيباتي انا لما قلت سوالف من الماضي هذا قلته لكم يعني بيني و بينكم يعني حبيت افضفض لكم و اشرح ليش انا شايفه اني محتاجه خدامه موب فشخره و لا تقليد بس من جد محتاجه من يعاوني لاني قاعدة اتعب و رغم كل شي اسويه ريلي يقول انتي مقصره و الله شاهد ان انا (واعوذ بالله من كلمه انا) اسنع وحده في حريم العايله و مجابله بيتي و ريلي و انا الوحيده اللي اعرف اطبخ و انظف و اسوي كل شي يباه من غير لا يسأل و قبل لا يشتهي شي اعرف شو يبا و اقدمه له حتى كان دايما يقول لي شو هالهنا اللي انا فيه شو هالدلال اللي انا فيه... بس الحين كل شي استوى غير من اخر مشكله حالنا كله تبدل و هو قال لي ان قرر يحط سيئاتي قدام عينه و ينسى حسناتي... و اذا على فتح الملفات القديمة والله العظيم و رمضان على الابواب انا عملاي ما افتح ملفات قديمه معاه بالعكس هذي صفه فيه هو و هالصفه مكرهتني في عيشتي.. يعني اقل مشكله تواجهنا يفتح ملف قديم من بدايه حياتنا... و يقعد ينبش بالماضي و انا اقول هذا مو انت هذا ابليس الله يلعن ابليس يفرح يشوفك يتنبش حتى يفرق بيني و بينك... و اقوله تعوذ من ابليس مرات يتعوذ و مرات يقول ماني بمتعوذ شو بتسوي يعني! 

انا فاهمه و فكرت وايد ان اجلس في بيتي و لا اسير بيت اهلي... بس في هالطريقه عمرها مطالبي ما راح تتحقق.. هو يباني اكوني خادمه له ما يباني زوجه.. قالها لي قال خلينا مثل الاخوان و الله قمت و حضنته و انا لابسه و متزينه و قمت و حضنته بصمت و شوي سكت و بعدين قلت له خلاص بلاش نعاتب بعض و بلاش نعيد و نزيد رمضان ياينا و هذا شهر العباده و الغفران انتا زوجي و حبيبي و ما يهون علي زعلك حقك علي و خلنا نفتح صفحه يديده و ننسى طبعا اجابته كانت الضحك و السخريه مني و قال لأ و الف لأ .. و هو مثل الجماد يبعدني عنه و يقول حضنتج هذي ما تهمني عادي عندي... هو يبانا نعيش مثل الاخوان.. و وظيفتي ان اغسل ملابسه و اغسل المواعين و اطبخ الغدا و اشوف طلباته و قال لي اياها بالحرف الواحد (الزوجه عليها الطاعه ) و قال بعد ابيج توافقين تسوين اللي ابيه منج من قبل لا اطلبه .. يعني العربي اوافق على طلباته من قبل لا حتى اعرف شو هي... والله حتى الخادمه معززه اكثر مني.. 

و اذا على حنتي انا مو قصدي ابرر او اقول ان حنتي كانت صح. لا ادري انا غلطانه بس والله العظيم المرأه العاقله ما تحن من فراغ.. يعني مثلا شهر فبراير اللي راح .. احنا عندنا (اكرمكم الله ) حمامين واحد فيه بانيو السباحه و الثاني فيه بس دوره مياه افرنجي و مغسله.. الحمام الاول البانيو اللي فيه حيل عالي و اكثر من مره بغيت اطيح و انا اطلع او ادخل فيه (و تعرفون طيحه الحمام موب زينه) و حتى هو لاحظ هالشي انه مرتفع اكثر من الطبيعي.. قلت له خلنا نحط في الحمام الثاني شاور ارضي و جذا نرتاح قال اوك سأل عن الاسعار و طلع ابد موب غالي.. هالكلام من فبراير.. مارس ذكرته قال ان شاء الله... شهر 4 ذكرته قال ان شاء الهل اشوف باجر... صار باجر و صار شهر 5 و للحين مافي شاور... و الحين خلص شهر 6 و للحين انا ما صار اي شي... تقولون يمكن مشغول راعي ضروفه... والله اراعي بس هو في وقت فراغه يبا يكون في حالتين لا غير يا اما نايم او يشاهد تلفزيون.. اما ان شو صار على الحمام؟ الرد بكون هووووف انتي حنانه. و غيره الكثير الكثير... يعني لو هو مؤدي واجباته تجاه بيته على اكمل وجه ما بكون عندي سبب اكون حنانه؟ 

ابي يا خواتي تتخيل كل وحده فيكم من آلام الظهر منتيب قادره تمشي و لا تقعدي و ودك تنامي على لوح خشب و تخلصي علبه مسكن كامله خلال اسبوع و لا يفيد... و تروحي الطبيب و الدكتورة قدام ريلج تقول يبيلج راحه تامه و استرخاء ولا تتعبي في شغل البيت كثير .. و نرجع البيت و ريلج يتصرف كأن ما كان معج ولا سمع نصايح الدكتورة.. كأن اللي كان معج ريال ثاني !! و ترجعي تشيلي و تحطي و تنظفي.. لما اقول اه يا ظهري بدلك ظهري؟ و لا ياب خبري ماله الا النت و التلفزيون اصدقائه الصدوقين اما انا لي الله...

صح انا موب مثاليه و فيني عيوبي و اخطائي.. بس ما توصل المسأله ان الريال يفكر ان هو اله و يتحكم بالمرأه.. يعني الحديث القدسي اللي بمعنى ان المرأه لو سجدت لاحد غير الله لسجدت لزوجها.. هذا الحديث لا ينطبق و لا يُطبق على كل زوج، هذا الزوج اللي المرأه تسجد له ، له مواصفات خايف الله في زوجتها مؤدي كامل حقوقه الشرعيه تجاهها.. انا زوجي شهرين يمرون عايش معاي مثل اخوي (هذا في حاله راضي عني و الامور بيننا مثل العسل) شحال الحين و بيننا مشاكل؟؟؟ انا قبل لا اكون بنت ناس و لي حق العشره الطيبه... اولا انا اكون انسانه و لي حق الاحترام و المعامله الزوجيه السليمه.. و هو شو؟ يقول لازم تطيعيني قبل لا تعرفي شو ابا منج...و لشو اي حرمه تقبل على نفسها هالعيشه؟  :Frown:  

و فوق كل هذا ما يعرف من الشرع و الدين الا اللي يخص حقوقه كرجل و قسما بالله سألته (انت بس تبا من الدين اللي يناسبك و اللي يجبرني على طاعتك اما حقوقي كزوجه و واجباتك تجاهي ما تبا تعرفها من الشرع و الدين؟) قال لي لشو تهمني انا ابا اللي في مصلحتي و راحتي عشان اكون عايش حياتي سعيد.. و قسما بالله قال جذي .. يبا يعيش حياته هو سعيد على شو كل هالانانيه و الغرور؟؟ .. طيب و انا؟ وين سعادتي؟ و كيف اعيشها؟؟ و اذا انا دافنه نفسي عشانه من اللي بعيش حياتي عشاني؟؟ 

صراحه انا ما شفت منه اي تصرف على تمسكه في و انا ما راح احن عليه يسامحني.. يبا يسامح يزاه الله خير ما يبا يسامح الله يسامحه... لكن انا الحين وايد مجروحه و قلبي منكسر لاني حاولت ارضيه بطل الطرق و تالي دخلت اهله و حاولوا معاه و لو فاد.. و هو يقول لو انتي ما رحتي اشتكيتي لاهلي كام ما عليه بس دامج اشتكيتي خلاص انتي كبرتي المشكلهز.. قلت له انتا ما عطيتني حل ثاني انتي مب راضي نحل المشكله اضطريت اكلم اهلك قال عيل تحملي نتيجه قرارج قلت له كلامك غير منطقي حتى القرآن الكريم يقول و شاهد من اهله و شاهد من اهلها .. قال مو انا هذا ما يمشي عندي فأستحملي... و اذا فكرج اذا امي و ابوي كلموني بأسمع كلامهم؟ ما يهمني 

انا بيني و بينكم شايفته وايد فرحان اني بروح بيت اهلي.. و انا عن نفسي نزلت وايد وصفات رمضانيه و اطباق حلويات قلت اسويها في بيت اهلي و نجلس نرمس و ننبسط... و هو قال لي امس ان عاجبته الحياه اللي وفرتها له الايام اللي راحت، مافي حنه مافي مشاكل مافي قرقه.. و انا قعدتي اهني مالها داعي يعني اذا سويت نفسي اضحك و شغلت نفسي و سويت كل شي بس على منو التمثيل؟ في داخلي انا اعرف اني متضايقه و اني في مكان ماعندي اهل و لا اصدقاء يمونون علي كلهم معرفه رسميه و لازم انتبه و احاسب على كلامي حتى اهله على كثر ما اعزهم بس مو مثل الاهل اهلي امون عليهم و مهما قلت و سويت ما يشيلون في قلوبهم و انا في وضع ودي بس ارتاح و افضفض و اصير طبيعيه .. ف راح اتركه يعيش الجو اللي عايبه لوحده بس بشوف الى متى راح يعجبه الوضع! 

سامحوني اخواتي حبيباتي على الاطاله فضفضت كثير و بعد ودي افضفض.. بس شو الفايده من الفضفضه دام انا عايشه في هالوضع؟ لازم اكون قويه و اطلع نفسي منه... عمليه الاصلاح بين طرفين لازم يكون فيها تعاونو رغبه من الطرفين.. بروحي ما بقدر.. و على فكره اقترحت عليه ان نروح مصلح اجتماعي او دكتور علاقات اسريه او زوجيه.. رفض.. قال ما يقتنع بهالامور و لا يحب يعرض مشاكله على غريب و قال (اذا تبين انتي روحي بروحج لان انا ما فيني شي)...


............

...

----------


## ريحانة الدعوة

السلام عليكم أختي 

عليج بالدعاء يالغالية أن الله يحنن قلبه عليج ويألف بين قلوبكم على الطاعة ويبعد عنكم نزغات الشيطان .

نصيحتي لج: رتبي بيتج وجهزي الأكل وتجملي ، مب حقه بل لنفسج أنتي أختي !

خليه براحته لا تسألين ، وأنتي اشغلي وقتج بأشياء مفيدة ، وغيري من حياتج بتعلم أشياء مفيدة .

ولا تفكرين أبدا تخلين بيتج أو تخبرين أهلج ، توكلي على الله والله سبحانه يملك قلب زوجج وقادر على إصلاح حالكم .

أختي، جاهدي نفسج على ترك الذنوب ..
أي ذنب، صغير أو كبير . 
الذنوب تمحق البركة من حياة الإنسان .

أكثري من الصدقة، لو كل يوم درهم، وقراءة الأذكار وسورة البقرة .

ودائما ادعي لزوجج بظهر الغيب بالصلاح والهداية وحسن الأخلاق ، ولا تيأسين أبدا يا أختي .

يا رب يصلح حالكم ويسعدكم ويألف بين قلوبكم على طاعته ويهدي لج زوجج ويحنن قلبه عليج وينشر المحبة بينكم يا رب العالمين .

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> السلام عليكم أختي 
> 
> عليج بالدعاء يالغالية أن الله يحنن قلبه عليج ويألف بين قلوبكم على الطاعة ويبعد عنكم نزغات الشيطان .
> 
> نصيحتي لج: رتبي بيتج وجهزي الأكل وتجملي ، مب حقه بل لنفسج أنتي أختي !
> 
> خليه براحته لا تسألين ، وأنتي اشغلي وقتج بأشياء مفيدة ، وغيري من حياتج بتعلم أشياء مفيدة .
> 
> ولا تفكرين أبدا تخلين بيتج أو تخبرين أهلج ، توكلي على الله والله سبحانه يملك قلب زوجج وقادر على إصلاح حالكم .
> ...


السلام عليكم غاليتي
مشكورة غناتي على نصيحتج و الله يسعدج دنيا و اخره ان شاء الله... والله اقرا كلامج داخلي شي يقول هذا هو الصواب و عين العقل... و ودي اسويه، و مستعده استحمل و اصبر الى ان ترجع المياه الى مجاريها... لكن شلون اقدر احصل على حقوقي اللي مقصر فيها؟ اقصد: مثلا اذا انا الحين قعدت و تغيرت و صبرت و سويت التغييرات في نفسي و اصلحت، لكن و هو كيف اقدر اخليه يلبي طلبي و يقدر حاجتي للخادمه من دون خناق. انا مابي ازعل و اتهاوش بس هو رافض ان استقدم شغاله لان ما يباها تنام معانا في نفس البيت يعني راح القى نفسي تغيرت و اصلحت اخطائي لكن في النهايه النتيجه وحده و هو ان طلبي مرفوض حتى لو هالطلب فيه راحتي. و لا هل الاخوات شايفين طريقه اخليه يقدر راحتي و يوافق استقدم شغاله تساعدني ممكن ينصحوني فيها؟ 

و يعطيكم الله العافيه مقدماً  :31:

----------


## ميميه88

ياختي سمحيليه انتي تعيدين وتزيدين بنفس الموال وماسويتي شي
غير انج ذليتي عمرج
مره و
2 
و3
و10
وبعدها تعيدين وتفكرين

----------


## روح.الامارات

حاولي وياه .. و راضيه لين متى يعني جذيه بتظلون .. 
ادعيله في صلاتج .. الله يحنن قلبه عليج و مايقسى ..

----------


## مـــــريم

> بدووووووون زعل انت صدق تحنين على راسه اكبر دليل انك تبغينه يرضا عليكي \زوجك اعصابه بارده \وانت عصبتي بسرعه\نصيحتي لاتروحين لاهلك\لانك ماراح تحصلي سعاده لانك تفكرين فيه و\استحاله انك تغيرين جو وانت متضايقه\وانصحك طنشيييييه لا تحنين على راسه يرضا عليكي\تر قصده بالحن نفس طريقتك هاي الا\يرضا\ عطيه طاف \واستعدي لااجواء رمضان وخليه يشوفك سعيده انت وبنتك \مصيره يحس انه غلطان\وحاولي تتغيرين شخصيه وشكل\والسموحه


قالت الي افخاطري ..

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

الحين أصبحت أستقدام الخادمة هي مشكلتك !!!!!!!!!

أسمحيلي عندك طفلة واحدة وشقة وغير موظفة بكل صدق لا تحتاجي لخادمة ------

الله المستعان

----------


## مـــــريم

> السلام عليكم غاليتي
> مشكورة غناتي على نصيحتج و الله يسعدج دنيا و اخره ان شاء الله... والله اقرا كلامج داخلي شي يقول هذا هو الصواب و عين العقل... و ودي اسويه، و مستعده استحمل و اصبر الى ان ترجع المياه الى مجاريها... لكن شلون اقدر احصل على حقوقي اللي مقصر فيها؟ اقصد: مثلا اذا انا الحين قعدت و تغيرت و صبرت و سويت التغييرات في نفسي و اصلحت، لكن و هو كيف اقدر اخليه يلبي طلبي و يقدر حاجتي للخادمه من دون خناق. انا مابي ازعل و اتهاوش بس هو رافض ان استقدم شغاله لان ما يباها تنام معانا في نفس البيت يعني راح القى نفسي تغيرت و اصلحت اخطائي لكن في النهايه النتيجه وحده و هو ان طلبي مرفوض حتى لو هالطلب فيه راحتي. و لا هل الاخوات شايفين طريقه اخليه يقدر راحتي و يوافق استقدم شغاله تساعدني ممكن ينصحوني فيها؟ 
> 
> و يعطيكم الله العافيه مقدماً


يلسي بتندمين صدقيني.. بيتعود ع فراقج وبتدخلين افمشاكل ..مش كل الرياييل يحنون للوحده اذا ودرتهم والبعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب.. يلسي ولا اتعبرينه اتبعي اسلوب2 ولي هو الحقران يقطع المصران وكشخي وكشخي بنتج وظهري وستانسي وجلبي عليه السالفه وجنه هو الي مش موجود وضحكي مايحبون النكد هالاسلوب بييبه بييبه صدقيني يربي مش خسرانه وبينيله انج بايعه وبيركض وراج .. اهم شي يلسي في البيت اسمعي الكلام ياختي.

----------


## مـــــريم

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> 
> الحين أصبحت أستقدام الخادمة هي مشكلتك !!!!!!!!!
> 
> أسمحيلي عندك طفلة واحدة وشقة وغير موظفة بكل صدق لا تحتاجي لخادمة ------
> 
> الله المستعان



ليش حبيبتي مش محتاجه والله تعب وخاصه اذا كان الريال يبي كل شي 10/10 وما يساعد .. يعني يكفي الكوي والتنظيف يهد الحيل +الطبخ وغسيل المواعين والمطبخ وتلميع الشقه من درايش وغرف واااايد اشيا وهي بعد يبالها تهتم افنفسها وتجابله مش يلاقيها منهد حيلها وترى تعبها واحد من الاسباب الي يخلق مشاكل طول اليوم تعبانه ومزاجها متعكر وي هو ويزيد الطين بله ..وفي النهايه الخدم لراحتنا .. انا حاليا معاج مش وقته لكن بعد ما تهدى النفوس بذن الله.. يبالها خدامه..

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

أختي مريم هي الحين عندها 100 مشكلة معة وأولا أستعادة الثقة بينهم وأن يكونوا زوجين كما أمرهم الله بينهم مودة ورحمة

والآهم تحتاج لوقت لتكتشف هل فعلا زوجها شاري ولا بايع أوكي جاب خادمة وبقي الحال علي ما هو علية 

ثاني أمر هو قال اذا بحضر خادمة ببني لها غرفة يعني الرجل أعتراضة وجودها معهم تحت شقف واحد كان يفترض منها حين

قال ذلك أوكي حبيبي بصبر مش ترد لسه بنتظر حتي تبني !!!!!!

كما نصحتها كل البنات لزم تهدي وتقوم بوجباتها وتشوف شو النتيجة اذا لم ينفع معة شيء سعتها لا تزعل علي فراقة

ولا تتمسك بزوج بايع وعلي فكرة لو حدث نفور بين الزوجين وأنكسر شيء بينهم لزم يكون الطرفين حرصين علي الآصلاح

طرف واحد صعب لكن نحن لا نعرف الغيب لذلك ننصحها تعطي نفسها فرصة تصلح لعل وعسا تكون سحابه صيف وتمر

لكن أسلوب زوجها واصرارة أمر غريب جداااااا

----------


## مـــــريم

> أختي مريم هي الحين عندها 100 مشكلة معة وأولا أستعادة الثقة بينهم وأن يكونوا زوجين كما أمرهم الله بينهم مودة ورحمة
> 
> والآهم تحتاج لوقت لتكتشف هل فعلا زوجها شاري ولا بايع أوكي جاب خادمة وبقي الحال علي ما هو علية 
> 
> ثاني أمر هو قال اذا بحضر خادمة ببني لها غرفة يعني الرجل أعتراضة وجودها معهم تحت شقف واحد كان يفترض منها حين
> 
> قال ذلك أوكي حبيبي بصبر مش ترد لسه بنتظر حتي تبني !!!!!!
> 
> كما نصحتها كل البنات لزم تهدي وتقوم بوجباتها وتشوف شو النتيجة اذا لم ينفع معة شيء سعتها لا تزعل علي فراقة
> ...



صح اختي معاج وانا كتبت مش الحين بعدين ليهدت النفوس..
عموما انا مثلج مستغربه اصراره الغريب والعلم عند الله عن خفايا مافي الصدور.. لكني شاكه انه بايع او انه امخبي شي مع الايام راح يبان ممممممم مش حاسه انها سحابة صيف وتعدي فعشان جيه انا مصره انها ماتروح بيت اهلها .. عشان ما تعطيه متنفس او تدارك اي شي ممكن يصير بوجودها ومش من ورا ظهرها .. ولا انا غلطانه..!

----------


## مـــــريم

طمني.

----------


## فراشة فوشية

> السلام عليكم غاليتي
> مشكورة غناتي على نصيحتج و الله يسعدج دنيا و اخره ان شاء الله... والله اقرا كلامج داخلي شي يقول هذا هو الصواب و عين العقل... و ودي اسويه، و مستعده استحمل و اصبر الى ان ترجع المياه الى مجاريها... لكن شلون اقدر احصل على حقوقي اللي مقصر فيها؟ اقصد: مثلا اذا انا الحين قعدت و تغيرت و صبرت و سويت التغييرات في نفسي و اصلحت، لكن و هو كيف اقدر اخليه يلبي طلبي و يقدر حاجتي للخادمه من دون خناق. انا مابي ازعل و اتهاوش بس هو رافض ان استقدم شغاله لان ما يباها تنام معانا في نفس البيت يعني راح القى نفسي تغيرت و اصلحت اخطائي لكن في النهايه النتيجه وحده و هو ان طلبي مرفوض حتى لو هالطلب فيه راحتي. و لا هل الاخوات شايفين طريقه اخليه يقدر راحتي و يوافق استقدم شغاله تساعدني ممكن ينصحوني فيها؟ 
> 
> و يعطيكم الله العافيه مقدماً


حبيبتي ان شالله اذا تقربتي لله أكثر، وقمتي بواجباتج على أكمل وجه، وسعيتي لرضى ربج وزوجج

الله بيسخر لج كل شي، انتي سوي اللي عليج وبإذن الله هالشي هو اللي بيغيره

ونصيحة مني: لاتحملين منه ف هالفترة

ماتعرفين شنو مصيركم، لأن ريلج اذا تم على هالحال ومو مهتم مابتقدرين اتكملين حياتج معاه

ولا أي وحدة بتستحمل هالحياة

مثل ماقلتج اختي، طبقي كلام الأخت يزاها الله خير، وبإذن الله بتشوفين منه التغيير

وان ماشفتي ف هذا ابتلاء، وربي يختبرج، وكله تكفير للذنوب

ف حمدي الله ف كل الأحوال، وكوني صابرة وقوية

فكري بعقلج لاتفكرين بالعاطفة أبدا

جوفي هو شايل العاطفة من قلبه نهائيا ويتصرف بعقله (مع ان تصرفاته مافيها شي من الصحة)

لكنه مرتاح لأنه مايفكر بقلبه ولا بعواطفه

إذا بتقعدين معاه نصييييييييحة انج اتطنشينه بمعنى الكلمة (مع أداء حقوقه كامله)

عامليه مثل ماهو قاعد يسوي وان شالله هالشي يخليه يوعى للي قاعد يسويه

قلوبنا معاج  :34:

----------


## مـــــريم

SALAMAT

----------


## ميرة الإمارات

في النهاية هذا ريلج بو عيالج ،،،
مهما تسوين لازم تتراضين وياه
مول المهم منو يراضي الثاني منو الغلطان المهم تتراضون

اختي خلي قلبج وسيع و كبري مخج
و شغلي عقلج و مكرج و ذكائج


مثلا الحين تبغين خدامة بس ايلسي بينج و بينج نفسج هل فعلا تحتاجين خدامة و ل شو بالضبط ؟
هل انتي تشتغلين الصبح وما عندج وقت للتنظيف و بعض الامور انا وياج بتحتاجين خدامة بس لو انتي يالسة ف بيتج و ربة بيت حاولي تسوين كل شي بروحج
هل تبغين الخدامة للتنظيف و الطبخ عليج يعني من ها الاسئلة المهمة ؟

انا مثلا يبت خدامة عقب ما اشتغلت ولا قبل ما عندي وما يبتها مني و الدرب عبالج الريــال بيرضى خاصة لو يحب كل شي من ايد حرمته ،،
لازم تمثلين شوي و تكونين مكارة و كل يومين تعبي نفسج قولي اخ تعبانة من شغل البيت ظهري خشمي راسي
انسدحي ع الغنفة انسدحي ع السرير و تلحفي قولي انا مريضة جسمي يعورني تعبانة

اسميني جمن مرة مثلت اني مريضة و الله نفعت وياه و كان رافض ع اساس سعر الخدامة وايييد غالي ف المكاتب و ما يقدر ع المبلغ
جم مرة انسدح و اسوي و امثل و ميوده ضحكتي 
من مرضت عمري يوم يومييين و كملت ع التمثيلية 
ياب لي الخدامة وانا اضحك ف خاطري اقول يا ربي لازم امكر معاه شوي عسب اييب لي اللي ابغيه 


بالضرابة و الشتم و الزعل ما بتحصلين شي
بالعياره و الكلام الطيب الزين و الدبلوماسية بتحصلين كل شي و انتي تضحكين 
و اسمعي نصيحتي الكلام المباشر مرات ما ينفع الريال و كلمة انا ابغي و لازم و انت مجبور و ابغي خدامة ..........الخ
بيقولج انا مب مجبور انا ما عندي فلوس اييب لج من المكتب او ما احب الخدم

بالعيارة بيييب لج كل شي

استهدي بالله بس و اذكري الله و خططي و سوي لج خطة محكمة ههههههههههه

----------


## الفرفوشة 11

الحمدلله انا زوجي من النوع اللي انا اذا زعلت هو اصالحني و اذا كنت بعد الغلطانه و اذا ما قمت اكلمه انرفزني هو يتكام معاي
الله اعينج ع زوج عنادي

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> بدووووووون زعل انت صدق تحنين على راسه اكبر دليل انك تبغينه يرضا عليكي \زوجك اعصابه بارده \وانت عصبتي بسرعه\نصيحتي لاتروحين لاهلك\لانك ماراح تحصلي سعاده لانك تفكرين فيه و\استحاله انك تغيرين جو وانت متضايقه\وانصحك طنشيييييه لا تحنين على راسه يرضا عليكي\تر قصده بالحن نفس طريقتك هاي الا\يرضا\ عطيه طاف \واستعدي لااجواء رمضان وخليه يشوفك سعيده انت وبنتك \مصيره يحس انه غلطان\وحاولي تتغيرين شخصيه وشكل\والسموحه


هلا غناتي
كلامج والله صحيح و فاهمته و واعيه له و مقتنعه فيه.. يمكن لاني حساسه و عاطفيه و يمكن لاني احبه عشان جي ابي يقعد معاي و يكلمني و يسولف فألقى نفسي احن لان ابيه يفهمني و يحس فيني ويسولف معاي .. بس لا حياه لمن تنادي

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> 
> الحين أصبحت أستقدام الخادمة هي مشكلتك !!!!!!!!!
> 
> أسمحيلي عندك طفلة واحدة وشقة وغير موظفة بكل صدق لا تحتاجي لخادمة ------
> 
> الله المستعان


شكرا غناتي .. انا طلبتها لاني من جد قاعده اتعب في شغل البيت .. والله جسمي يعورني خصوصا ظهري مرات اسفل الظهر و مرات الظهر كله.. مرات ما اقدر اقوم من السرير و اذا قمت احس بدوخه و شوي و يغمى علي .. و انا قلت له و اكثرمن مره يشوفني و انا ادوخ بسما يسوي اي شي بس يقول ما تشوفي شر و يجلس في الصاله ... و هو ريلي ما يعجبه العجب يعني امس كنت اغسل ملابسنا كلها و شلت قمصانه من النشافه و حطيتهم في سله الغسيل .. و رحت اشيل الملابس البيضا من الغساله و احطهم في النشافه .. رحت اشوف العشا على النار ... جاء يحاسبني انتي ليش تخلي القمصان في السله قلت له لان شلتهم من النشافه ابا احط الملابس البيضا في النشافه .. قام عصب و قعد يحاسبني.. قلت له هذا بدال لا تقول لي يعطيج العافيه؟ ملابس موب مشكله راح ينشالون و ينحطون في الخزانه لكن زوجتك يصير تعاملها جي؟ يقول منج انتي ... 

هو حتى ملابسه يرميها اما على الارض او على الكنب في الصاله (منظر مقرف) و الجوارب الوسخه عادي يرميها في اي مكان حتى عند مدخل الشقه من داخل يعني اللي يدخل يشوفج جوارب معفنه (مع اني حاطه له سله للملابس الوسخه) مرات ابا اكنس صاله الجلوس و ملابسها مرميه على الارض و المشكله يقول خليها ابا البسها مره ثانيه اذا بغيت اطلع و مرات القى بنتي الصغيره شايله الجوارب الوسخه في يدها عبالها عادي تلعب فيهم انا حيل اتضايق لان ما بيتعب لو رماهم في السله بس يتعييز على حسابي ... اصلا لو كان عندي خدامه ما استبعد انها تقول لي ماما انا بروح المكتب (عيب ريال اشكبره اسلوب حياته يكون فوضى و قذاره) و المشكله كل على راسي و يطلع علي في ظهري... 

موقف ثاني مره كنت اطبخ مرقه لحم اللي يحبها له و سويت لي انا رز مع خضار و خليتهم على نار هاديه يتسكر و كنت وايد تعبانه و مافيني حيل عالوقفه فرحت الصاله ارتاح شوي و والله ما حسيت بالوقت الا و اشم ريحه باربكيو ركضت المطبخ و لا الماي نشف و اللحم شوي صار محترق و ما لحقت الا على الرز بالخضار .. عصب علي و صارخ علي و من جده مسويها مشكله و هوشه .. قلت له مو قصدي و حقك علي بس بدال لا تقول يفداج و سلامتج و تحمد الله ما صار شي تعصب؟ .. قال اي انتي تعرفين ان هذي الاكله انا احبها يعني شلون تبيني اسامحج و انتي حرقتيها متعمده؟؟؟ انا اهني انصدمت!!! شو يعني متعمده؟؟!! قال اي تعرفي اني احبها لهالسبب حرقتيها .. يعني شلون اكلتي احترقت و اكلتج لحقتي عليها؟؟ يعني اكيد متعمده... انا من كثر ما انا منصدمه من افكاره مخي وقف و انشل موب عارف مخي شلون يستوعب ان ريلي يفكر بالهشكل فحسيت بيغمى علي .. شلون فيه انسان يفكر بهالشكل؟؟! مادري والله مادري...

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> أختي مريم هي الحين عندها 100 مشكلة معة وأولا أستعادة الثقة بينهم وأن يكونوا زوجين كما أمرهم الله بينهم مودة ورحمة
> 
> والآهم تحتاج لوقت لتكتشف هل فعلا زوجها شاري ولا بايع أوكي جاب خادمة وبقي الحال علي ما هو علية 
> 
> ثاني أمر هو قال اذا بحضر خادمة ببني لها غرفة يعني الرجل أعتراضة وجودها معهم تحت شقف واحد كان يفترض منها حين
> 
> قال ذلك أوكي حبيبي بصبر مش ترد لسه بنتظر حتي تبني !!!!!!
> 
> كما نصحتها كل البنات لزم تهدي وتقوم بوجباتها وتشوف شو النتيجة اذا لم ينفع معة شيء سعتها لا تزعل علي فراقة
> ...


غناتي عندي غرفه فاضيه بس هو يقول يباها يخولها مكتب له هالكلام من سنه و نص و للحين ما حولها مكتب و حاولت بالهدوء افهمه ان راحتي من راحته و الغرفه نسويها للخادمه و يقدر اذا قرر يسوي مكتب يحط مكتب صغير في غرفه النوم يعني لازم نتعاون و كل واحد يضحي شوي عشان المركب تسير .. قال طبعا تبيني اضحي انا و انتي ترتاحي بالخدامه ... عيزت افهمه ... هو قاعد مجابل اللابتوب قدام التلفزيون في الصاله ياكل و اهو جالس يتصفح و هو جالس و يشاهد تلفزيون و هو جالس و الحين يبا مكتب عشان يكمل جلوسه .. و انا كل شغلي و انا واقفه و الشغل ما يخلص و يا ليت يعجبه اصلا لازم يلقى تقصير او نقص فيي .. فأبا خادمه تساعدني في كل شغل البيت و انا علي الطبخ و الاشياء الاساسيه مثل ترتيب غرف النوم و العنايه ببنتي ... اما تنظيف الحمامات و الكوي و تسفيط و ترتيب الملابس .. 

مره من المرات كان عنده كراتين ثقيله يبا ينقلها حلال اسبوعين فقلت له يا فلان الكراتين لو كل يوم تشيل منها شوي اخف لك و اريح لك عشان لا يصير الشغل كله مره وحده اخر يوم .. قال ما عليه و مروا الاسبوعين و هو ما بين النوم و التلفزيون و والله العظيم لما صار اخر يوم (لاحظوا اخر يوم يعني اقل من 24 ساعه لازم ينقل الكراتين) قام و طلب مني اساعده و اشيل معايه. كرتون الواحد فيهم نص طولي و اثقل مني ... في اخر يوم بعد ما شبع نوم و لعب يباني اشيل معاه و بعد نقاش ساخن اضطريت اشيل معاه و يومها كان ودي اقص ظهري قصصصصص من الالم !!!

غيره ان شهر و انا اطلب منه يساعدني ننظف الغبار من فوق الشبابيك يقول زين (و ما يصير شي يا نايم يا مجابل التلفزيون و النت ) فقمت انا و يبت السلم و قلت امسح الغبار بنفسي بعد شسوي خفت اصعد السلام و مافي احد يمسكه لي يثبته او شي بس مضطره انظف لان الغبار كان واااايد حتى موب زين للتنفس ... يومها مادري شو صار ما شفت نفسي الا السلم طاح و انا حاولت اتمسك بطاوله كانت يمي و انقلبت فوقي .. و انجرحت جرح طويل في ذراعي و في ساقي و الدم كل مكان اتصلت عليه الدوام قال ماقدر ايي خل ابوي يوديج قلت له ماقدر البس و لبسي موب مناسب ان احد يدخل علي (كنت لابسه قصير و اكمام حفر عشان الحركه و الحر) قال شو اسوي لك ماقدر ايي الحين .. قلت له خلاص خلاص و رحت بالغصب ازحف و شوي اعرج و غسلت الجروح و ضمدتهم و الدم يسيل ... و الى اليوم اثار الجرح موجوده ما راحت ... 

و مره وحده تكييف البنت اختربت و قامت تصب ماي على السجاد و 3 اسابيع و انا اذكره اييب مصلح يشوفه ماكو فايده الى ان اخذت البنت تنام معي حرام تنام في حجرتها في الحر ... يعني هو مقصر وايد معانا لان مشغول عننا باالدوام عشان اييب لنا فلوس (على قولته) و انا اقول ما عليه يعطيه العافيه بس لو مريحنا ما عليه .. لكن فوق تقصيره تجاهنا بعد مقصر في راحتنا في البيت اي شي يخترب ما يتصلح اي شي ينكسر ما يهمه و اهمال كبير و تارك المسئوليه على من غير لا يفكر فيني ... جد تعب و قهر لي خصوصا لما اشوفه في وقت فراغه يشاهد تلفزيون بدال لا يتفرغ شوي لحاجات بيته و عقب يسوي اللي يباه ...

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> صح اختي معاج وانا كتبت مش الحين بعدين ليهدت النفوس..
> عموما انا مثلج مستغربه اصراره الغريب والعلم عند الله عن خفايا مافي الصدور.. لكني شاكه انه بايع او انه امخبي شي مع الايام راح يبان ممممممم مش حاسه انها سحابة صيف وتعدي فعشان جيه انا مصره انها ماتروح بيت اهلها .. عشان ما تعطيه متنفس او تدارك اي شي ممكن يصير بوجودها ومش من ورا ظهرها .. ولا انا غلطانه..!


انا بعد احس انها موب سحابه و بتعدي .. السالفه صارت جدا عميقه .. و انا اغلب الظن ان ما عنده سوالف بره البيت لان اصلا موب فاضي و مهمل لشكله و هندامه .. يعني مادري الوحده تعرف اذا في شي و انا ماحس ان في شي .. بس صاير حيل قاسي و يبي يمشي كلامه علي .. و لو يشوفني زعلانه او ابجي يقول بروح انام موب فاضي لج ... قسوته تخليني اكرهه لان اسأل نفسي ليش انا احبه و هو ما يبين انه يحبني؟ مثلا قلت له مره اشفيها لو دلعتني لما نكون مجتمعينمع الاهل يعني يعطيني لقمه او يجلس جنبي جذي حركات بسيطه. بس هودايم يجلس بعيد و جي و و انا ودي يعني من فتره الى فتره نسوي شي رومانسي بس علني يعني لما نطلع يمسك يدي او نجلس في مطعم يوكلني لقمه وحده و ااكله لقمه وحده ... يعني ماطلب شي عيب او صعب .. هل فيها شي؟!! يقول لي اذا انتي فيج مشاكل نفسيه و موب واثقه من حالج انا شو ذنبي. الحين لما اباه يمسك ايدي صرت موب واثقه من نفسي؟ المشكله ما كان جذي بالاول كان عادي بس الحين صار قاسي و شرير في معاملته معاي و اذا شافني متضايقه يقول انا ما ضايقتج و لا سويت شي يزعلج لشو اطيب خاطرج مثل ما زعلتي ارضي و خلصينا !!

و هذا اكثر شي جارحني ...

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> في النهاية هذا ريلج بو عيالج ،،،
> مهما تسوين لازم تتراضين وياه
> مول المهم منو يراضي الثاني منو الغلطان المهم تتراضون
> 
> اختي خلي قلبج وسيع و كبري مخج
> و شغلي عقلج و مكرج و ذكائج
> 
> 
> مثلا الحين تبغين خدامة بس ايلسي بينج و بينج نفسج هل فعلا تحتاجين خدامة و ل شو بالضبط ؟
> ...


مشكوره حبيبتي بس والله موب لازم اتميرض قاعده اتعب و امرض من جد و ما يهمه ... و مرات يقول لي بسج نوم كل نايمه اقوله تعبانه .. عادي ...

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> الحمدلله انا زوجي من النوع اللي انا اذا زعلت هو اصالحني و اذا كنت بعد الغلطانه و اذا ما قمت اكلمه انرفزني هو يتكام معاي
> الله اعينج ع زوج عنادي


الله يخليكم لبعض و لا يغير عليكم ان شاء الله

اي والله صادقه مو بس عنادي الا راسه يابس و فوقه شايف روحه صاير يتعامل معاي بغرور و كبرياء و يطالعني من فوق لفوق .. و اذا قلت له انا مرتك ليش تعاملني جي .. ما يجاوب و لا يطالعني .. بس يبتسم و يرفع راسه فوق و يلوي حلجه و يمشي مشيه الكبرياء اللي جنها رقصة موب مشيه .. و يعطيني ظهره.. و اذا قرر يتكلم حزتها قال ان ( انا اشوف ان محد نفسي.. انا الوحيد اللي اتعب في شغلي في العالم كله) .. ساعتها ودي الله يسلط عليه عشان يعرف ان الله حق و غرور البشر له يوم و ينكسر ...

----------


## تعب*قلبي

امس قال لي ان ما يثق فيني (سالته شو السبب قال موب لازم فيه سبب في اشياء مالها سبب ) و حتى تكلم عن ابوه بأسلوب جدا مو محترم.. مثلا امس كنت اتكلم معاه و ما عجبه كلامي و عصب قلت له تكلم معاي باحترام و الكلام اللي قاعده اقوله لك هو نفس الكلام اللي قاله ابوك يعني كلامنا صح و هل كنت بتكلمه بهالشكل و لا تخاول تقنعه و تفهمه وجهه نظرك؟قال و لشو اتعب نفسي معاه و اصدع راسي؟ انا اتركه يقول اللي يقوله و اهز راسي اني موافق و ابتسم و اخذه على قد عقله لكن في النهايه مالي شغل شو قال و ما بسوي اللي هو يباه. انا من جد انصدمت من جوابه. اذا هالشكل يسوي مع ابوه .. عيل انا زوجته شلون؟؟؟ و سألته اذا انت تقول تحبني و تعاملني حذا عيل لو تكرهني جيف كنت سويت؟ قال اوووووه لو اكرهج جان شفتي شي اكثر من جي...

----------


## فراشة فوشية

اختي الصراحة ريلج لا يطاق :13:  :13: 

ومحد يقدر يتحمله ويتحمل تصرفاته اللي ماعرف شنو أسميها :9: 

هو يبي الحرمة اتكون آلة، تتحمل كل شي، أما هو يعذر نفسه وقت مايقصر وولا كأن شي صاير :19: 

وهاي يسمونها أنانية :33: 

بصراحة بتتعبين وايد معاه، ومايسوى عليج، أهم شي صحتج وراحة بالج

الله يعينج عليه ويصبرج

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> حبيبتي ان شالله اذا تقربتي لله أكثر، وقمتي بواجباتج على أكمل وجه، وسعيتي لرضى ربج وزوجج
> 
> الله بيسخر لج كل شي، انتي سوي اللي عليج وبإذن الله هالشي هو اللي بيغيره
> 
> ونصيحة مني: لاتحملين منه ف هالفترة
> 
> ماتعرفين شنو مصيركم، لأن ريلج اذا تم على هالحال ومو مهتم مابتقدرين اتكملين حياتج معاه
> 
> ولا أي وحدة بتستحمل هالحياة
> ...


مشكورة حبيبتي
الله يريح قلوبكم مثل ما ريحتوني و لو معنوياً و استحملتوا فضفضتي ادري صدعت روسكم بس الله يعلم ما عندي احد افضفضله
مسأله اني احمل منه في هالفتره شايلتها من بالي نهائيا مستحيل اصلا مابي عيال منه حاليا انا مو ضامنه مستقبلي معاه و هو عشرته وايد تهد الحيل و الروح.. بس اصلا هو ما يهتم لهالجانب لانه مدمن عمل و دافن نفسه في وظيفته و الحياه الزوجيه هي اخر اهتماماته بس انا تعودت على هالشي .. 

احس انج قدرتي تشرحين اللي ماكنت اقدر اعبر عنه.. فغلا هو شايل العاطفه من باله.. سبحان الله فيه قسوه قلب و غرور زايد وايد هاليومين و صاير تعامله جدا بأسلوب يحقّر اللي امامه و المسبه بلسانه على اتفه الاسباب و لما قلت له عيب ما يحتاج تسب قال انتي تعلميني العيب؟ انا متربي احسن منج.. انا سكت عنه لان شو ارد اذا مهما قلت هو ما راح يستعوب و المحادثه معاه كأنها محادثه مع سفيه.. و صاير هاليومين لما اقول له اي شي ما يعجبه يرد علي بأسلوب مستفز مثلا ما يجاوب الا بكلمه وحده و هي
radio silence
اقوله يمين يقول radio silence اقوله يسار يقول radio silence اقوله شنو يعني هالاسلوب؟؟ يقول استخدم حقي في الصمت و عدم الرد على اي شي ما يعجبني!!!
قلت له و من وين حضرتك يبت هالجمله اليديده؟ قال من داي هارد.قلت له داي هارد الفيلم؟؟ قال (لا داي هارد متصفح النت، طبعا اقصد الفيلم يا جاهله و تبغين اقولج اي جزء بعد عشان تروحين تشوفيه؟) قلت له لا مابي اعرف و ما يحتاج تتكلم معاي بهالشكل! قال radio silence
....
انا داخلي مقهوره ان اسوي واجباتي تجاه انسان ما يقدر.. مثلا اليوم سويت الفطور ما قال تسلم ايدج يعطيج العافيه (كان يقول قبل المشكله) و مع اني اتصرف عادي و اكلمه عادي بس هو يسوي كأن اصلا المفروض احمد ربي و اشكره ان ياكل الاكل اللي سويته... و مسح على كل المواعين و قام و قمت انا شلت السفره و اتصرف عادي و ابتسم و اضحك و اسوي مو هامني اي شي (مع اني من داخل ودي ارتكب فيه جريمه " موب من جد بس تعبير انشائي او خيال اريح فيه نفسيتي شوي" استغفر الله و اتوب اليه!) ... 
...
الحين هو قال من اسبوع ان ما عنده مشكله يوديني اغير جو عند اهلي.. امه عارضت تقول ما يصير تروحون الحين خلوها بعد العيد.. قلت لها خالتي انا نفسيتي تعبانه و ابا ارتاح شوي مع اهلي و اغير جو و منها يشوفو اليهال من زمان ما شافوهم قالت والله كيفج ماقدر امنعج. و كل ما يكلمون ولدهم(ريلي) اسلوبهم معاه ما يصير يا حبيبي خلاص لازم تتصالحون (و انا ودي ابوه اييب يمسكه و يضربه عشان يؤدبع على كبر) ههههههه والله ان مرات اتخيل و هالخيال يس يبرد خاطري ادري البعض يستغرب من كلامي بس والله العيشه معاه تعذيب نفسي و سجن... المهم هالحين صار اسبوع اشوف فيه مماطله مره يقولون السياره خربانه مره يقولون تأمين السياره يبيله تجديد و الموظف المسئول موب مداوم!! يعني شو بيمنعوني اسير بيت اهلي و هاي خطه ضدي؟؟ انا قمت اوسوس و موب عارفه شو صاير... 

و فيه اشياء ثانيه مخوفتني منه و من المستقبل معاه ودي اشرحها لكم بس موب عارفه شلون اشرح اخاف تفهموني غلط .. و موب شي ينقال للاهل و القرايب فموب عارفه شو اسوي ...  :Frown:

----------


## تعب*قلبي

اخواتي ما قدرت اني ما ادش اكتب لكم اخر التطورات...

سويت مثل ما نصحوا بعض الاخوات (طبعا طبقت عن قناعه) .. اول ما قعد من النوم كان منزعج و لا ما يكلمني انا سألته احط لك الفطور طنشني فقلت له انا بحطه اوكي. قال كيفج و صد... تصرفت عاديه وحطيت الفطور و جلست اوكل بنتي و قلت له الفطور جاهز (مبتسمه و طبيعيه) و اضحك مع بنتي و ما ابالي انه قاعد معي او لا و عادي .. شوي و جاء و جلس ياكل ... بس للحين صاير نفسيه و ما تكلمنا عادي .. انا طنشت و شلت السفره بعد ما انتهينا ... يلست في الصاله اطالع مسلسلات رمضان و شوي شلت لاب توبي و جلست في حجرتي مع بنتي و لا الاخ ايي الحجره و يلس مع بنته و يلاعبها و جي.. انا ضحكت داخلي و ابتسمت و شلت لابتوبي و رحت الصاله عشان لا اقط نفسي عليه هههههه و قعدت اشاهد مسلسل و شوي و لا ايي يقول شنو تبا تاكلي قلت له افكر اسوي كيكه انزل منها لاهلك (خالتي تحب كيكتي ) و فرايد رايس مع دجاج.. قال و لشو اتعبي نفسك و غسيل مواعين شو رايج اروح اييب عشا من بره للسحور؟ قلت له عادي ما بقول لأ.. و الحين راح و بنتي صاحت تباه قلت له خذها معاك و خذها... انا الحين موب مستوعبه الحمدلله ربي يهديه اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر.. يعني للحين ما يكلمني نفس اول (قبل المشكله) و تعاملنا نوعاً ما رسمي !!
بس هذي البدايه و الله يعين و يكتب اللي فيه الخير ... صارلي فتره استغفر و ادعي له الله يهديه خصوصا في دعاء القنوت و السجود و الحمدلله ربي حبيبي ما قصر .. الله يتممم عليه و يهديه و ان شاء الله يصير للافضل ... حبيت ابشركم ببدايه التغيير اللي صار هالحين حتى لو كان صغير ... ادري الكثير منكن ما قصروا و مهتمين بقصتي و مشكلتي و سألوا عني يزاكم الله الجنه على وقفتكم المعنويه معاي و يجعل حياتكم كلها طمأنينه و خير بحق هذا الشهر الفضيل ... و مبارك عليكم الشهر حبيباتي ... و ان شاء الله بعلمكم شو يصير و لا تنسون تدعوا لي اذا تذكرتوني و انا بدعيلكم بظهر الغيب الله يسعدكم يا رب  :31:

----------


## شهد123

فرحتيني اللهم لك الحمد خلي بنته تتعلقه بس مب درجة انه اطفربه وانتي استمري واكثري من الاستغفار والدعاء وربي يحنن قلبه عليج يا رب ويصلح من بينكم..

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> فرحتيني اللهم لك الحمد خلي بنته تتعلقه بس مب درجة انه اطفربه وانتي استمري واكثري من الاستغفار والدعاء وربي يحنن قلبه عليج يا رب ويصلح من بينكم..


امين غناتي و الله يسعدج يا رب
فعلا كلام الاخوات الزوج اللي هاللون ما ينفع اركض وراه و اترجاه... كل شي سويت عشان ارضيه ما نفع و صار يعاند و يتكبر علي .. لكن لما طنشته و اهتمين في نفسي اكثر و في نفس الوقت اديت (كااااامل) واجباتي المنزليه و الزوجيه هالحين قام ايي عندي من نفسه ... 

و نسيت اقول هالحين قال بيطلب خدامه تساعدني بس موب الحين لازم نبدى نوفر عشان الفيزا و الرسوم و جي .. قلت له اوكيه موب مشكله .. المهم صار متقبل الفكره .. الله يهديه و يكتب لنا و لكم الخير يا رب  :31:

----------


## شهد123

الحمدلله فديتج ربي يهديه يا رب هالنصيحه امي قايلتلي لا تراكضين ورا ريلج ع شي انتي صح فيه خليه وهو بيعرف انه غلطان والمكابر ما منه فايده ودايمن رددي هالدعاء اللهم اني اسألك رضاك يوم تحسين انج ضايقه منه زوجج قولي هالدعاء من قلبج لانه رضى رب العالمين اهم من رضاااه وسبحان الله بتحسينه انه هو لا ارادي بطنش الي صاير وبكلمج ..
ساعات يوم يصير شي بيني وبين ريلي كنت ومازلت اردد هالدعاء اللهم اني اسالك رضاك وسبحان الله مزاج ريلي يتغير بعدها في فتره ولا تنسين الاستغفار😘..

----------


## تعب*قلبي

السلم عليكم و رحمه الله اخواتي ..
حبيت ان اضيف رد (في حاله ان الموضوع يغلق ابي افيد الاخوات يمكن وحده عندها مشكله مشابهه لمشكلتي و قرت موضوعي حبيت انها في الاخر تستفيد)
تعلمت درس من هالمشكله و من ردود اخواتي العزيزات اللي فادوني في مشكلتي (طبعا على حسب مشكله الاخت و نوع الزوج ) 

1) الحنه و الهذره على الزوج غالبا نتايجها عكسيه .. و لما يزعل و تبي تراضيه لا تقومي بعد تحني عشان يرضى .. تركيه .. و لما يهدى بيرضى
2) الزوجه لازم تشغل مخها و تعرف متى و شلون تطلب من زوجها اللي تباه .. لاحظت ان الاخوات اللي قالولي استخدم السلاح الانثوي (الدلع و النعومه و ان انا بحاجته الخ) فعلا سلاح مؤثر و اييب بنتيجه و ما اكثر الحنه بطلباتي يعني لما جربت اطلب منه مثل ما اطلب من بنتي (اسلوب اليهال) شفت ان هاي احسن طريقه معاه
3) التغيير يبدأ من الذات و مهما كنت متضايقه ما اخلي ريلي يلقى علي زله او غلطه فأأدي كامل وجباتي تجاهه و تجاه بيتي و العيال و المشاكل الصغيره ما اخليها تهمني و اطبق عليها مقوله طنش تعش
4) تغيير الزوج هي المرحله اللي بعد تغيير الذات لما يشوفني مهتمه بنفسي و مو مهتمه بانشغاله عني هو راح يحس بالغموض اللي يحيط فيني و راح يتقرب يبا يعرف شو صاير و لشو ما تلاحقيه و يبدي هو يلاحقكك و يبا يعرف سر انشاغلك عنه (طبعا انتي منشغله عنه باسلوب واعي يعني مسويه روحج منشغله عنه بس قايمه بواجباتج على اكمل وجه) ههههههه احلى شي 
5) النقطه قبل الاخيره اللي اذكرها ان دائما اعطي نفسج حقها و انتي دوري على سعادتج بنفسج لا تنتظري ريلج يسعدج لان محد يفكر الا بنفسه .. انا امس قررت ان استغل هوايتي و اسوي مشروع صغير منها انشغل و اهتم بنفسي و في نفس الوقت استقل ماديا و احس اني فعلا انجز في الحياه و موب بس دافنه نفسي في البيت ... و ربي يكتب اللي فيه الخير و التوفيق يا رب
6) و اخيرا و اهم شي .. قربي نفسج من الله و اجعلي رضى ربج هو غايتج الاستغفار مفتاح عجيب استغفري في كل وقت اثناء الاعمال المنزليه قبل النوم ...احلى وقت هو وقت الوقوف جدام رب العالمين و في صلاه الليل.. راح تحسي براحه موب طبيعيه و ان كل المشاكل مهما كانت كبيره هي اصلا صغيره .. عن تجربه تركت ريلي مع زعله و عناده و قضيت وقتي في الصلاه حسيت بسعاده اكبر من سعادتي من ان ريلي يكلمني او لا ما، كان يهمني لان ثقتي بأن اللي ربي كاتبه بصير ... شكرا للاخوات اللي نصحوني و نبهوني على هالنقاط.. صراحه افدتوني كثيييييييييلا فوق ما تتصورن

هذي النقاط اللي تذكرتها و حبيت افيد اخواتي ... و انا هالحين وايد مرتاحه و مستانسه ... و اكثر شي مريحني ان التغيير بدأ لما قررت ان اسعد نفسي اولا لان سعادتي و رضاي عن نفسي لا تكون بسبب وجود ريلي معي و ليس عدم وجوده معي سبب عشان اتعب و اشقى و كأن الحياه توقف في بعده عني و الفلك يدور حوله ... بل سعادتي و رضاي عن نفسي هو سبب وجوده معي ... بمعنى ان انا اللي اجعله يبحث عني و يحس اني الانسانه و الزوجه اللي ما يقدر يعيش من دونها لانها انسانه قادره على الانجاز و تحقيق السعاده بدونه او معه ... و سبحان الله رب ضاره نافعه .. هالمشكله اللي صارت لي كانت السبب ان افتح عيوني على طريقه حياتي و على اخطائي تجاه ريلي و فوقها تقصيري مع نفسي و قدرت اكتشف اشياء وايد... و قررت ان شاء الله اكون انسانه يديده في تعاملي مع زوجي و مع نفسي و لا اقصر مع نفسي و اعيش حياتي ... الله يوفقنا جميعا و يسدد خطانا في هذا الشهر الفضيل

اشكركم اخواتي على وقفتكم المعنويه معاي و على نصايحكم اللي اغلبها صراحه فادتني و ساعدتني على الصبر في الوقت العصيب و الوحده اللي كنت امر فيها  :31: 
من بعد الله ثم انتم الله اعلم شو كنت بسوي و شلون كانت بتكون حالتي 

و مبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل و كل و انتم بخير يا رب  :Smile:

----------


## تعب*قلبي

> الحمدلله فديتج ربي يهديه يا رب هالنصيحه امي قايلتلي لا تراكضين ورا ريلج ع شي انتي صح فيه خليه وهو بيعرف انه غلطان والمكابر ما منه فايده ودايمن رددي هالدعاء اللهم اني اسألك رضاك يوم تحسين انج ضايقه منه زوجج قولي هالدعاء من قلبج لانه رضى رب العالمين اهم من رضاااه وسبحان الله بتحسينه انه هو لا ارادي بطنش الي صاير وبكلمج ..
> ساعات يوم يصير شي بيني وبين ريلي كنت ومازلت اردد هالدعاء اللهم اني اسالك رضاك وسبحان الله مزاج ريلي يتغير بعدها في فتره ولا تنسين الاستغفار..



مشكورة غاليتي على هالنصيحه الطيبه ربي يخلي لج الوالده و يطول بعمرها و ان شاء الله بحفظها و اطبقها فديتج ربي يوفقج في حياتج انتي و كل الاخوات فديتكن والله  :31:  :34:

----------


## المغروورة

حبيبتي والله ،،حاسه فيج وف كل كلمه ذكرتيها ...
والله يسعدج ياااارب دنيا وآخره ويهدي ريلج وريلي ..
دعواتكم لي ..

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

الحمدلله رب العالمين هذا ما كنا نتمني أن تصلي للهدؤ وعدم الحن والعتاب والجدال علي كل كبيرة وصغيرة 

ولله الحمد بركة رمضان حلت عليكم وبركة توجهك الصادق ----

سحابه صيف وبأذن الله بتمر وجميل أن نتعلم من تصرفاتنا ومن هنا تأتي الخبرة 

نصيحة أخيرة حافظي علي ما أنت فيه ولا تتعجلي الآمور وحتي لو رجعت المياة لمجاريها حافظي علي نفس المساحة بينك وبينه

لا تجعليه محور كل حياتك وتعاملي بعقلك أكثر-----

الله يسعدكم دنيا وآخرة

----------


## مـــــريم

الحمدلله كنت احاتيج .. الله يسعدج واحمدي ربج كله من فضله ..

----------


## بنت مجنونة

انتهت قصة تعب قلبي وكانت اليوم الحلقه الاخيرة ومبارك عليكم الشهر\وحبيت اضيف والله العظيم ان شخصية زوجك نفس شخصية زوجي \وكل كلمه نصحتك فيها كنت اتخيل زوجي\واخيرا الله يحفظك ويخلي ابو عياللك لك وانت مانت قادره على تحمل الزعل فلا تزعلينه\الله يوفقك وويوفق الجميع

----------


## زوجة الملازم

والله قلبي معاج 
وادعيلج من كل قلبي ..
وكل ما تذكرتج دعيت لج 
لاني حسيت فيج شوي بس انا ريلي مب مثل ريلج الحمدلله 
يعني انا حساسه وحنانه واسلوبي قريب منج بس زوجي عنيد بس قلبه طيب..
واتبعت مثل اسلوبج وتغير بشكل كبير ..
بس مساله الاهل الحمدلله كل ويكند عند اهلي ..
وهو بروحه يروح لهم 
بس سالفه العناد قريبه شوي بس قلبه طيب اللهم لك الحمد
وربي فرحت لج اختي الله يهنيج ويسعدج
ويحنن قلبه ويبعد عنه هالافكار وترجع الامور مثل قبل واحسن
وادعي انه الله يزرع مخافته في قلبه علشان يخاف الله فيكم
والله يولف بينكم علي خير

----------


## زوجة الملازم

للأخت الأحلام الملونه : 
نصائج جدا مفيده وانا احب اقرا كل كلمة تكتبينها 
يزاج الله الف خير ..
والله يتكب لج لكل حرف الاجر 
وربي يسعدج يالغاليه

----------


## ام براق

حمدالله والله صدق حلقه اخيره. دخيييييييييييييييلج. ما نبا جزء ثااني. اكتفينا بالاول. الله يسخر لج زوجج. ويهدي ازواااجناا. يارب

----------


## ام مصطفى..

الله يصلح من بينكم حبيبتي ..

----------

